# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  تاثیر معدل روی رتبه...

## taha taha

من پارسال با درصدای بهتر از امسال رتبم 7000 شد. امسال دیپلم مجدد گرفتم و با درصدای نجومی رتبم خوب شد . به نظرم معدلای زیر 17 اصلا به رتبه زیر 5000 فکر نکنن.

----------


## Dr.GajaR

:Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): معدلتون چند بود

----------


## khaan

من با معدل 13 دارم برای پزشکی تلاش میکنم و قبول هم خواهم شد. 
با کنکور میشه نهایی رو جبران کرد نگران نباشین.

----------


## taha taha

درصدای پارسال 
ادبیات 62
عربی 37
دینی 50
زبان 74
ریاضی 56
زیست 40
فیزیک 10
شیمی 19

رتبه در زیرگروه یک 6990 ! با معدل 12 رشته ریاضی

----------


## Dr.GajaR

> من با معدل 13 دارم برای پزشکی تلاش میکنم و قبول هم خواهم شد. 
> با کنکور میشه نهایی رو جبران کرد نگران نباشین.


استاد افشار همیشه میگ ی شاگرد داشتم معدل 12 بود اما رتبه زیر 500 اورد  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## khaan

> استاد افشار همیشه میگ ی شاگرد داشتم معدل 12 بود اما رتبه زیر 500 اورد


ایشون که حرفشون کذب هست ولی چنین چیزی امکان پذیره.

----------


## Dr.GajaR

> درصدای پارسال 
> ادبیات 62
> عربی 37
> دینی 50
> زبان 74
> ریاضی 56
> زیست 40
> فیزیک 10
> شیمی 19
> ...


الان پشیمونی ک چرا موندی واس امسال !!! :Yahoo (2):

----------


## taha taha

کار که نشد نداره ولی مطمئنم اون کسی که با معدل 13 رتبه 500 آورده درصداش اندازه رتبه دو رقمی بوده و این کار بسیار سختیه

----------


## Dr.GajaR

> ایشون که حرفشون کذب هست ولی چنین چیزی امکان پذیره.


میشه اما باید خیلی تلاش کررررررد

----------


## taha taha

> من با معدل 13 دارم برای پزشکی تلاش میکنم و قبول هم خواهم شد. 
> با کنکور میشه نهایی رو جبران کرد نگران نباشین.


نمی خوام نا امیدتون کنم ولی دیپلم مجدد توی شاخه کاردانش یا فنی بگیرین خیلی به نفعتونه . خیلی خیلی خیلی .

----------


## Dr.GajaR

> نمی خوام نا امیدتون کنم ولی دیپلم مجدد توی شاخه کاردانش یا فنی بگیرین خیلی به نفعتونه . خیلی خیلی خیلی .


نه بنظرم سخت بخونهههههه
میشه

----------


## taha taha

> الان پشیمونی ک چرا موندی واس امسال !!!


نه با اینکه امسال زیاد نخوندم ولی رتبم خیلی بهتر از پارسال شده . میبینین که

----------


## Dr.GajaR

اقا اینطوری نگید لطفا ولی اگ واس هر چی چیزی تلاش کنی بهش میرسی 
معدل بهونه نکنین فقط سفت بچسبین به درستون

----------


## sn912sajjad

خوب معدل جدیدت چند بوده؟؟؟ تو چه رشته ای گرفتی؟

----------


## taha taha

> خوب معدل جدیدت چند بوده؟؟؟


توی کارنامه مشخصه . دیپلم فنی حرفه ای گرفتم و معدلش  تاثیر داده نمیشه توی کنکور . به کارنامه ام دقت کنید

----------


## amin278

جو سازی نکنید حتی معدل زیر 17 و بالای 15 به رتبه های زیر دو هزار هم فک بکنه 
کسایی رو میشناسم که با این رنج معدل امسال رتبه های زیر 3 هزار اوردن پس خواهش میکنم الکی به بچه ها استرس وارد نکنید

----------


## khaan

> نمی خوام نا امیدتون کنم ولی دیپلم مجدد توی شاخه کاردانش یا فنی بگیرین خیلی به نفعتونه . خیلی خیلی خیلی .


با اون دیپلم ها کسی حق نداره کنکور تجربی و ریاضی بده

----------


## Amir h

سلام شما دیپلم سال سومتون چی بوده و دیپلم مجدد چه رشته ای گرفتین؟

----------


## par.rah

یکی از دوستای من:
فیزیک: 83
ریاضی:82
شیمی:55
معدل:18
رتبه:125 منطقه1

بردیمش توی فایل اکسل، اگه معدلش بود 19و80 رتبش میشد 30!!!
لینه تاثیر معدل!

----------


## taha taha

> با اون دیپلم ها کسی حق نداره کنکور تجربی و ریاضی بده


کی گفته با این دیپلما کسی حق نداره تجربی امتحان بده؟
دفترچه رو خوب نخوندین

----------


## par.rah

یکی دیگه:
ریاضی:72
فیزیک:66
شیمی:95

معدل 18.2

اگه 19.8 بود، رتبش حدود 90 میشد

----------


## taha taha

> جو سازی نکنید حتی معدل زیر 17 و بالای 15 به رتبه های زیر دو هزار هم فک بکنه 
> کسایی رو میشناسم که با این رنج معدل امسال رتبه های زیر 3 هزار اوردن پس خواهش میکنم الکی به بچه ها استرس وارد نکنید


منظور من اینه که برای این معدلا ، خیلی سخته و برای کسب رتبه سه رقمی باید درصدای در حد رتبه 2 رقمی بزنن واین کار خیلی سختیه . مسلما با تلاش هر چیزی ممکنه

----------


## MaHsa 95

میشه یه توضیحی بدین که چه جوری دیپلم فنی حرفه ای گرفتین و درساش چیا بودن و اینکه هزینش چقد شد؟ ممنون

----------


## asal.73

> من پارسال با درصدای بهتر از امسال رتبم 7000 شد. امسال دیپلم مجدد گرفتم و با درصدای نجومی رتبم خوب شد . به نظرم معدلای زیر 17 اصلا به رتبه زیر 5000 فکر نکنن.


هر کس متناسب با اراده و تلاش خود فکر میکنه و بقیه رو هم بر همان اساس راهنمایی میکنه امیدوارم معدلین پایین خود را گرفتار چنین راهنمایی هایی نکنن ...
مثلا روحیه و اراده استارتر تاپیک قابل قیاس با شخصی نیست که با معدل تقریبا 16 در رشته تجربی امسال رتبه 72 منطقه 2 آورد و کارنامه اش هم تو همین سایت موجود هست .

----------


## highdreams

منم معدلم17/38هست....دیپلم فنی چطوره؟هزینش چقدره؟وقتمونو چقد میبره؟چه چیزایی باید بخونیم؟

----------


## highdreams

> هر کس متناسب با اراده و تلاش خود فکر میکنه و بقیه رو هم بر همان اساس راهنمایی میکنه امیدوارم معدلین پایین خود را گرفتار چنین راهنمایی هایی نکنن ...
> مثلا روحیه و اراده استارتر تاپیک قابل قیاس با شخصی نیست که با معدل تقریبا 16 در رشته تجربی امسال رتبه 72 منطقه 2 آورد و کارنامه اش هم تو همین سایت موجود هست .


میشه اسمشونو بگین...یا کارنامشونو؟

----------


## Blue.sky

> میشه اسمشونو بگین...یا کارنامشونو؟



فکر کنم منظورشون اینه که با معدل 17 رتبه 72 آوردن  :

http://forum.konkur.in/thread29068.html#post544010

----------


## magicboy

میگشتید قطعا واژه ی بهتری به جای وحشتناک پیدا میکردین
این کارنامه واقعی نیست
یکم دقت کنید 
کارنامه های سنجش با تگ table درج شدن
کنار درس ها شماره هارو میبینید؟123 الی اخر
بین این عدد ها در سایت سنجش خط هست در این کارنامه نیست
مشخصه هنوز گام های زیادی باید طی کنید برای حرفه ای تر شدن در فتوشاپ!

----------


## taha taha

> هر کس متناسب با اراده و تلاش خود فکر میکنه و بقیه رو هم بر همان اساس راهنمایی میکنه امیدوارم معدلین پایین خود را گرفتار چنین راهنمایی هایی نکنن ...
> مثلا روحیه و اراده استارتر تاپیک قابل قیاس با شخصی نیست که با معدل تقریبا 16 در رشته تجربی امسال رتبه 72 منطقه 2 آورد و کارنامه اش هم تو همین سایت موجود هست .


چرا احساسی برخورد می کنین ؟ من نگفتم با معدل کم به هیچ وجه امکان کسب رتبه خوب نیست، منظورم اینه که کار بسیار بسیار بسیار سختیه ... من کارنامه این فردی هم که میگین با معدل 16 رتبه 72 رو آورده ندیدم ولی میتونم ندیده بهتون قول بدم که نمرات دروس اختصاصی این فرد مطمئنا بالای 18 و 19 هست و اگه معدلشون 16 شده بخاطر نمره پایین توی درسای با ضریب کمتر هستش...
درسته که تاثیر معدل 25 درصده ولی وقتی تراز نمره 16 به اندازه درصد 10 هست تاثیر معدل اونجا اسفناک میشه ! شما برین ویژه نامه های سنجش رو نگاه کنید . کسی که مثلا توی درس ادبیات 20 گرفته ترازش اندازه درصد 50 هست حالا حساب کنید فردی که ادبیات میاد 17 میگیره ترازش میشه اندازه درصد 20 یا 30 کنکور !

----------


## taha taha

> میگشتید قطعا واژه ی بهتری به جای وحشتناک پیدا میکردین
> این کارنامه واقعی نیست
> یکم دقت کنید 
> کارنامه های سنجش با تگ table درج شدن
> کنار درس ها شماره هارو میبینید؟123 الی اخر
> بین این عدد ها در سایت سنجش خط هست در این کارنامه نیست
> مشخصه هنوز گام های زیادی باید طی کنید برای حرفه ای تر شدن در فتوشاپ!


کدوم کارنامه واقعی نیست؟

----------


## ata.beheshti

با معدل ۱۴.۵۹ امسال قبولم پزشکی....دیگه تهه تههش پردیس دوقوز اباد...اگه ترمیم معدل بیاد که چ بهتر اگه نیادم ارادمونو چند برابر میکنیم....این تاپیک تاثیر روانیه زیادی میذاره نمیدونم میخایین چیو ثابت کنیین؟؟؟؟؟؟معدل تاثیر داره همه هم درکش کردن لازم نیس هفته ای دوبار تاپیک بزنین روحیه ی عده رو خراب کنین....

----------


## Saeed735

> جو سازی نکنید حتی معدل زیر 17 و بالای 15 به رتبه های زیر دو هزار هم فک بکنه 
> کسایی رو میشناسم که با این رنج معدل امسال رتبه های زیر 3 هزار اوردن پس خواهش میکنم الکی به بچه ها استرس وارد نکنید


ینی کسی با معدل 16 نمیتونه رتبه ی 50 بشه؟
 @afshar

----------


## Blue.sky

*استارتر جان با هر هدفی که داری این کارت درست نیست  ...


*

----------


## taha taha

> با معدل ۱۴.۵۹ امسال قبولم پزشکی....دیگه تهه تههش پردیس دوقوز اباد...اگه ترمیم معدل بیاد که چ بهتر اگه نیادم ارادمونو چند برابر میکنیم....این تاپیک تاثیر روانیه زیادی میذاره نمیدونم میخایین چیو ثابت کنیین؟؟؟؟؟؟معدل تاثیر داره همه هم درکش کردن لازم نیس هفته ای دوبار تاپیک بزنین روحیه ی عده رو خراب کنین....


هدف من اینه که اینایی که معدلشون پایینه الکی وقت و هزینه خودشونو هدر ندن و خیالپردازی نکنن! اگه هم کسی واقعا میخاد رتبه خوبی بیاره بشینه خیلی خیلی تلاش کنه و فردا که بخاطر معدل رتبه اش خراب شد نیاد به سنجش و آموزش پرورش و زمین و زمان فحش بده ...

----------


## zaniar76

> من پارسال با درصدای بهتر از امسال رتبم 7000 شد. امسال دیپلم مجدد گرفتم و با درصدای نجومی رتبم خوب شد . به نظرم معدلای زیر 17 اصلا به رتبه زیر 5000 فکر نکنن.


  یه جوری میگه درصدای بهتر انگار چی زده.. روحیه داوطلبا با اینا تخریب نمیشه

----------


## Saeed735

> *استارتر جان با هر هدفی که داری این کارت درست نیست  ...
> 
> 
> *


فک کنم اگه یکمی معدلش بالا بود...یکمیم فیزیکش خوب بود الان رنبه ی زیر 10 بود...

----------


## doctor Hastii

من با این که معدلم تقریبا خوبه با دیدن این تایپیک حالم بد شد چه برسه به کسایی که معدلشون کمه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Blue.sky

> فک کنم اگه یکمی معدلش بالا بود...یکمیم فیزیکش خوب بود الان رنبه ی زیر 10 بود...


با اینکه درصداش نسبت به کسایی که رتبه برابر با این شخص آوردن زیاد هست ولی تفاوت فاحشی ندارن .

----------


## Orwell

> *استارتر جان با هر هدفی که داری این کارت درست نیست  ...
> 
> 
> *


یه سوالی برام پیش اومد
معدل تاثیرش رو روی تراز هر درسی میذاره درسته ؟
من فک میکردم روی درصد کنکور تاثیر میذاره
ولی الان درصد 100 دینی ایشون رو دیدم فهمیدم اشتباه میکردم

----------


## taha taha

> یه جوری میگه درصدای بهتر انگار چی زده.. روحیه داوطلبا با اینا تخریب نمیشه


عجب بساطی شد!  چرا به خودتون میگیرین ؟ من گفتم درصدای من توپه؟ من گفتم رتبه برترم؟ من میگم نسبت به پارسال خودم و نسبت به درصدای پارسال خودم کمتر زدم ولی بخاطر معدل رتبم بهتر شد ! حالا باز بیاین بگین هدف تخریب روحیه است .... شما که اینقد روحیه تون حساس و نخریب پذیره چرا وارد همچین بحثی میشی برادر من ؟    بحث کاملا به حاشیه رفت

----------


## Blue.sky

> یه سوالی برام پیش اومد
> معدل تاثیرش رو روی تراز هر درسی میذاره درسته ؟
> من فک میکردم روی درصد کنکور تاثیر میذاره
> ولی الان درصد 100 دینی ایشون رو دیدم فهمیدم اشتباه میکردم


بله فقط رو تراز تاثیر داره نه درصدای کنکور .

----------


## Blue.sky

> عجب بساطی شد!  چرا به خودتون میگیرین ؟ من گفتم درصدای من توپه؟ من گفتم رتبه برترم؟ من میگم نسبت به پارسال خودم و نسبت به درصدای پارسال خودم کمتر زدم ولی بخاطر معدل رتبم بهتر شد ! حالا باز بیاین بگین هدف تخریب روحیه است .... شما که اینقد روحیه تون حساس و نخریب پذیره چرا وارد همچین بحثی میشی برادر من ؟    بحث کاملا به حاشیه رفت


*دوست عزیز از عنوان تاپیک گرفته تا دو سه جمله ای که به عنوان راهنمایی حکیمانه فرمودین نشانگر قصد تخریب هست از بقیه چه انتظاری دارین ؟! 

*

----------


## taha taha

> یه سوالی برام پیش اومد
> معدل تاثیرش رو روی تراز هر درسی میذاره درسته ؟
> من فک میکردم روی درصد کنکور تاثیر میذاره
> ولی الان درصد 100 دینی ایشون رو دیدم فهمیدم اشتباه میکردم


معدل بصورت درس به درس روی تراز اعمال میشه مثلا برای این آقا که دینی 15 شده و درصد دینیش 100 هست اینجوریه که 75 درصد تراز اون 100 به اضافه 25 درصد تراز نمره 15 میشه تراز درس دینی! بعد این تراز ضربدر 3 میشه و با تراز بقیه درسا به همین ترتیب جمع میشه و مثلا برای زیرگروه یک تقسیم بر 44 میشه و تراز زیرگروه یک این فرد بدست میاد

----------


## zaniar76

> عجب بساطی شد!  چرا به خودتون میگیرین ؟ من گفتم درصدای من توپه؟ من گفتم رتبه برترم؟ من میگم نسبت به پارسال خودم و نسبت به درصدای پارسال خودم کمتر زدم ولی بخاطر معدل رتبم بهتر شد ! حالا باز بیاین بگین هدف تخریب روحیه است .... شما که اینقد روحیه تون حساس و نخریب پذیره چرا وارد همچین بحثی میشی برادر من ؟    بحث کاملا به حاشیه رفت


نخیر دوست عزیز من روحیه م با این چیزا تخریب نمیشه و خداروشکر معدلمم خیلی بد نیست و 18 درصدم واسم حساب میشه ولی  شما جمله آخرتونو بخونید : به زیر 5 فکر نکنید... نهایی 25 درصده اونم با تراز بدست میاد و درس درس ن معدل بعدشم اکثرا تو تست جبران میشن مثل ریاضی و فیزیک و زبان و عربی چون کمتر میزنن مخصوصا فیزیک و ریاضی تو تجربی.. میمونه درسای دیگه ی خورده تلاش میخواد

----------


## magicboy

> میگشتید قطعا واژه ی بهتری به جای وحشتناک پیدا میکردین
> این کارنامه واقعی نیست
> یکم دقت کنید 
> کارنامه های سنجش با تگ table درج شدن
> کنار درس ها شماره هارو میبینید؟123 الی اخر
> بین این عدد ها در سایت سنجش خط هست در این کارنامه نیست
> مشخصه هنوز گام های زیادی باید طی کنید برای حرفه ای تر شدن در فتوشاپ!



بابا خدایی شما خیلی ساده این
اینم مدرک


ببینید اونجایی که نوشته 1 2 3 4  جدول بندی شده ولی در کارنامه ی اول نشده
به ضخامت فونت و خط ها هم توجه کنید
من تاثیر معدل رو خیلی قبول دارم  ولی کلا به برخی حرفا توجه نکنید

----------


## taha taha

> *دوست عزیز از عنوان تاپیک گرفته تا دو سه جمله ای که به عنوان راهنمایی حکیمانه فرمودین نشانگر قصد تخریب هست از بقیه چه انتظاری دارین ؟! 
> 
> *


از بقیه انتظار دارم که حقیقتی که درباره تاثیر معدل هست رو بپذیرن ! این یه حقیقت تلخه ... من خودم سال اول قربانی این تاثیر معدل کوفتی شدم وگرنه برای رسیدن به رتبه 3000 که هدفگذاریم بود بیشتر تلاش میکردم .

----------


## sina a

یا حضرت عباس!!!!!منی ک معدلم 12 هس دیگ تلاش نکنم؟! با این وضعیت دیگ.الان منی ک معدلم 12 هس چند درصد از 25 درصد رو میگیرم؟

----------


## taha taha

> بابا خدایی شما خیلی ساده این
> اینم مدرک
> 
> 
> ببینید اونجایی که نوشته 1 2 3 4  جدول بندی شده ولی در کارنامه ی اول نشده
> به ضخامت فونت و خط ها هم توجه کنید
> من تاثیر معدل رو خیلی قبول دارم  ولی کلا به برخی حرفا توجه نکنید
> 
> 
> ...


آقای مارپل من کارناممو توی برنامه paint  کراپ کردم و تغییر سایز که دادم اینجوری شد ...
یعنی شما میگین با این درصدا رتبه 2700 زیاده یا کم ؟همینه دیگه

----------


## zaniar76

> از بقیه انتظار دارم که حقیقتی که درباره تاثیر معدل هست رو بپذیرن ! این یه حقیقت تلخه ... من خودم سال اول قربانی این تاثیر معدل کوفتی شدم وگرنه برای رسیدن به رتبه 3000 که هدفگذاریم بود بیشتر تلاش میکردم .


شما که امسال دیپلم دوم گرفتید پس چرا تلاش نکردید ؟؟؟؟

----------


## Blue.sky

> از بقیه انتظار دارم که حقیقتی که درباره تاثیر معدل هست رو بپذیرن ! این یه حقیقت تلخه ... من خودم سال اول قربانی این تاثیر معدل کوفتی شدم وگرنه برای رسیدن به رتبه 3000 که هدفگذاریم بود بیشتر تلاش میکردم .


*
دوست عزیز شما شدیدا در مقابل کلمه فهمیدن مقاومت میکنین ، 
امیدوارم دوستان تاثیر معدل بر رتبه کنکور رو قبول کنن نه حرفای اشتباه شما رو .*

----------


## zaniar76

> آقای مارپل من کارناممو توی برنامه paint  کراپ کردم و تغییر سایز که دادم اینجوری شد ...
> یعنی شما میگین با این درصدا رتبه 2700 زیاده یا کم ؟همینه دیگه


تغییر سایز که باعث جدول بندی نمیشه  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## taha taha

> یا حضرت عباس!!!!!منی ک معدلم 12 هس دیگ تلاش نکنم؟! با این وضعیت دیگ.الان منی ک معدلم 12 هس چند درصد از 25 درصد رو میگیرم؟


ببین برادر اینجوری نیس که بگی من چند درصد از 25 درصد رو میگیرم ! چون تراز بندی میشه و شما با بقیه مقایسه میشید و تاثیر درس به درس هست نمیشه گفت چند درصد رو میگیرید ولی با ضرص قاطع بهتون میگم اگه توی هر درسی نمرتون زیر میانگین کشوری اون درس باشه عملا به اندازه تاثیر معدل از تراز کلتون رو از دست میدید . تازه برای کنکور 95 قراره 35 درصد بشه

----------


## Yek.Doost

چرا ماکزیمم نمره و رتبه های کشوری و زیر گروهش اصلا با هم همخونی ندارن

----------


## Black

آخه بىاد رديف رو تغيير بده که چي بشه؟
بايد درصداش و نگاه کنين

----------


## magicboy

> آقای مارپل من کارناممو توی برنامه paint  کراپ کردم و تغییر سایز که دادم اینجوری شد ...
> یعنی شما میگین با این درصدا رتبه 2700 زیاده یا کم ؟همینه دیگه


کاری به رتبتون ندارم
جدول بندی تونم تراز نیست مثلا ستون بنفش با ستون کمرنگه تو یه راستا نیست
من خودم به تاثیر معدل ایمان دارم ولی بنظرم برای معدل بالای 17 هر رشته ای در دسترسه
دیپلم مجدد و طرح ترمیم و مصوبه و مجلس و لایحه و تبصره اینارو از سرتون دور کنید خیلی منطقی درستون رو بخونید

----------


## taha taha

> تغییر سایز که باعث جدول بندی نمیشه


کارنامه اولی مال منه . دومی که جدول داره رو من نذاشتم و معلومه که تقلبیه . بحثم سر کارنامه ای است که تاثیر معدل نداره و رتبه اش 2955 هستش

----------


## Black

> آخه بىاد رديف رو تغيير بده که چي بشه؟
> بايد درصداش و نگاه کنين


مگر اينکه از کارنامه يکى ديگه چسبونده باشه

----------


## Yek.Doost

دیپلم فنی و کاردانش خوبیش اینه که تاثیر معدل نداری دیگه
من چند روز پیش رفتم واسه دیپلم کاردانش - گفتن باید مدرک یه مهارت از آموزشگاه مثل مهارت کامپیوتر  برامون بیاری - خلاصه گفت یه میلیون و نیم بده تا دو هفته دیگه برات مدرک مهارت اماده میکنم و باش دیپلم کاردانش میتونی بگیری

*taha taha*  شما مهارت چی گرفتی ؟

----------


## magicboy

> آخه بىاد رديف رو تغيير بده که چي بشه؟
> بايد درصداش و نگاه کنين


بحث من ردیفاش نیس بحس من ساختگی بودنشه پدرجان

----------


## GHZO7

> کارنامه اولی مال منه . دومی که جدول داره رو من نذاشتم و معلومه که تقلبیه . بحثم سر کارنامه ای است که تاثیر معدل نداره و رتبه اش 2955 هستش


آره دیگه کارنامه ی شما واقعیه ولی کارنامه ی دومی فوتوشاپه مگه نه؟ :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## zaniar76

الان رفتم سنجش راستش کارنامه که دیدم شبیه مال ایشون بود ... تو این مورد عذرخواهی میکنم

----------


## magicboy

مصاحبه با رتبه 617 منطقه 1 : پرهام رحمانی | رشته تجربی - کنکور 94
کارنامه ی اقای پرهام رحمانی
به خط هاش توجه کنید
اصلا برید قسمت مصاحبه با رتبه برترا کارنامه ببینید

----------


## zaniar76

چه گیریه این سنجش نه از هردو دو نوع کارنامه جدول زده این یکی هم هست

----------


## taha taha

> شما که امسال دیپلم دوم گرفتید پس چرا تلاش نکردید ؟؟؟؟


من هدفگذاریم همین رتبه 3000 بود که بهش رسیدم . به اندازه هدفم تلاش کردم

----------


## sina a

> ببین برادر اینجوری نیس که بگی من چند درصد از 25 درصد رو میگیرم ! چون تراز بندی میشه و شما با بقیه مقایسه میشید و تاثیر درس به درس هست نمیشه گفت چند درصد رو میگیرید ولی با ضرص قاطع بهتون میگم اگه توی هر درسی نمرتون زیر میانگین کشوری اون درس باشه عملا به اندازه تاثیر معدل از تراز کلتون رو از دست میدید . تازه برای کنکور 95 قراره 35 درصد بشه


بابا یکی اینو بگه امیدی واسه پزشکی هس؟حالا واسم فرقی نمیکنه دولتی باشه یا بین المللی یا .........؟

----------


## taha taha

> دیپلم فنی و کاردانش خوبیش اینه که تاثیر معدل نداری دیگه
> من چند روز پیش رفتم واسه دیپلم کاردانش - گفتن باید مدرک یه مهارت از آموزشگاه مثل مهارت کامپیوتر  برامون بیاری - خلاصه گفت یه میلیون و نیم بده تا دو هفته دیگه برات مدرک مهارت اماده میکنم و باش دیپلم کاردانش میتونی بگیری
> 
> *taha taha*  شما مهارت چی گرفتی ؟


من مهارت کشت گلخانه گرفتم!!!!  ببینید حواستون باشه کلاهسرتون نذارن و مهارتی که بهتون میدن کد سازمان فنی حرفه ای داشته باشه .. خیلی از این موسسه ها مهارت تقلبی میدن که مورد پذیرش آموزش پرورش نیست

----------


## artim

> من پارسال با درصدای بهتر از امسال رتبم 7000 شد. امسال دیپلم مجدد گرفتم و با درصدای نجومی رتبم خوب شد . به نظرم معدلای زیر 17 اصلا به رتبه زیر 5000 فکر نکنن.



این خیلی کلیه
شما کارنامه پارسال + کارنامه سومت رو بذار امسال هم همینطور تا بشه درست قضاوت کرد

----------


## highdreams

> این خیلی کلیه
> شما کارنامه پارسال + کارنامه سومت رو بذار امسال هم همینطور تا بشه درست قضاوت کرد


ببخشید...با اجازه ی صاحب تاپیک...یک سوال بی ربط... 
ببخشید اگه یه تجربی بخواد دیپلم ریاضی بگیره مطمعنا نمره ی جبر و هندسه براش تاثیر منفی نمیزاره؟الآن یه دوستی گفت فقط نمره ی حسابان بجای ریاضی میاد..

----------


## Saeed735

> این خیلی کلیه
> شما کارنامه پارسال + کارنامه سومت رو بذار امسال هم همینطور تا بشه درست قضاوت کرد


داش آریا به نظر تو فردی که معدل کتبیش 16 باشه نمیتونه رتبه ی زیر 50 شه؟اگه نمیتونه که هیچ...اگه میتونه بگو چطور میتونه؟شرایطش؟درصداش باید چطور باشه؟

----------


## highdreams

> بابا یکی اینو بگه امیدی واسه پزشکی هس؟حالا واسم فرقی نمیکنه دولتی باشه یا بین المللی یا .........؟


بجای این حرفا اگه معدلتون داغونه خب برین دیپلم مجدد بگیرین

----------


## artim

> ببخشید...با اجازه ی صاحب تاپیک...یک سوال بی ربط... 
> ببخشید اگه یه تجربی بخواد دیپلم ریاضی بگیره مطمعنا نمره ی جبر و هندسه براش تاثیر منفی نمیزاره؟الآن یه دوستی گفت فقط نمره ی حسابان بجای ریاضی میاد..


اره حسبانه فقط

----------


## artim

> داش آریا به نظر تو فردی که معدل کتبیش 16 باشه نمیتونه رتبه ی زیر 50 شه؟اگه نمیتونه که هیچ...اگه میتونه بگو چطور میتونه؟شرایطش؟درصداش باید چطور باشه؟


شما 90 بزن همه درسارو قطعا میاری

----------


## sina a

> بجای این حرفا اگه معدلتون داغونه خب برین دیپلم مجدد بگیرین


منظورتون چیه دقیقا؟

----------


## highdreams

> منظورتون چیه دقیقا؟


خیلی واضح...و البته خیرخواهانه...من خودم پرسیدم واسه دیپلم مجدد ریاضی...خیلی خوبه...هم میتونی اون درسایی که نمرت خوب بوده البته به جز ریاضی و فیزیک تطابق بزنی...بقیشم دی بری امتحان بدی...نمره ی هندسه و جبر که فقط مهم اینه که قبول بشی اما نمره ی حسابانت میاد جای ریاضی..با تاثیر18درصد....وفیزیک ریاضیا هم فقط یه فصل از مابیشتره......چی از این بهتر؟تا هی بترسیم امسال تاثیرش بیشتر نشه...یا مثلا خدایا ترمیم معدل واسه امسال باشه....

----------


## highdreams

> شما 90 بزن همه درسارو قطعا میاری


ببخشید مجددا...اون وقت نمره ی زیستمون میشه جوری بشه که از100حساب شه؟

----------


## artim

> ببخشید مجددا...اون وقت نمره ی زیستمون میشه جوری بشه که از100حساب شه؟


دیپ غیر تجربی بله از صد هست

----------


## sina a

ی سوال برام پیش اومد تو کنکور تراز مهم هس یا  درصد؟

----------


## taha taha

> ی سوال برام پیش اومد تو کنکور تراز مهم هس یا  درصد؟


تراز تابعی از درصده ، هرچی درصدتون بیشتر باشه ترازتون هم بیشتره . و رتبه شما بر اساس تراز کل شماست . یعنی نفر اول کنکور کسیه که بیشترین تراز کل رو داره و الی اخر...

----------


## artim

> ی سوال برام پیش اومد تو کنکور تراز مهم هس یا  درصد؟



در چه مورد
برا ازمونای ازمایشی و تطبیق با سراسری تراز مهمه

----------


## ParsaYousefi

درصد زیستش که کمه ...

درصد فیزیکم که خیلی کمه اگر فیزیک بالای 60 میشد صد درصد زیر 1000 بود ...

----------


## sina a

> در چه مورد
> برا ازمونای ازمایشی و تطبیق با سراسری تراز مهمه


والا من الان یخورده گیج شدم.چن تا سوال برام پیش اومد اول این ک آیا ت کنکور تراز وجود داره؟2-آیا ارزش تراز بیشتر از درصد هس؟

----------


## khaan

> ی سوال برام پیش اومد تو کنکور تراز مهم هس یا  درصد؟


در کنکور درصد به همراه نمره نهایی تراز رو میسازه

----------


## artim

> والا من الان یخورده گیج شدم.چن تا سوال برام پیش اومد اول این ک آیا ت کنکور تراز وجود داره؟2-آیا ارزش تراز بیشتر از درصد هس؟



تراز همون نمره کل هست تو کنکور

----------


## taha taha

> این خیلی کلیه
> شما کارنامه پارسال + کارنامه سومت رو بذار امسال هم همینطور تا بشه درست قضاوت کرد


اینم کارنامه 93 . با معدل 12 .   نمرات نهایی کنکور93 رو سنجش از رو سرورش برداشته اونارم میزاشتم

----------


## artim

> اینم کارنامه 93 . با معدل 12 .   نمرات نهایی کنکور93 رو سنجش از رو سرورش برداشته اونارم میزاشتم


معدل به درد نمیخوره
کارنامه سومت رو همراه کارنامه کنکورت مال دو سال بذار

----------


## taha taha

> معدل به درد نمیخوره
> کارنامه سومت رو همراه کارنامه کنکورت مال دو سال بذار


کارنامه 94 توی صفحه اول تاپیک هست بدون تاثیر معدل
کارنامه 93 هم الان گذاشتم .  لینک مربوط به نمرات سوم توی کارنامه 93 کار نمیکنه .
اینا رو گذاشنم خب که چی؟  میخوای به چی برسی در انتها ؟ بگو بهت کمک کنم

----------


## taha taha

> والا من الان یخورده گیج شدم.چن تا سوال برام پیش اومد اول این ک آیا ت کنکور تراز وجود داره؟2-آیا ارزش تراز بیشتر از درصد هس؟


سوالتون ایراد داره کلا ! ملاک ارزیابی هر فرد با بقیه بر اساس تراز هست . تراز هم از درصد مشتق میشه! حله ؟

----------


## sina a

چرا بعضی ها درصد شون بالاس اما ترازشون پایین هس؟الان مثلا من زیست 50 درصد زدم دوستم 30 درصد زد من تراز 5000 شد اما اون 5400 چرا؟؟؟؟

----------


## taha taha

> چرا بعضی ها درصد شون بالاس اما ترازشون پایین هس؟الان مثلا من زیست 50 درصد زدم دوستم 30 درصد زد من تراز 5000 شد اما اون 5400 چرا؟؟؟؟


این درصد و ترازی که میگین مربوط به کجاست ؟ کنکور یا آزمون های آزمایشی؟ کدوم موسسه؟

----------


## artim

> کارنامه 94 توی صفحه اول تاپیک هست بدون تاثیر معدل
> کارنامه 93 هم الان گذاشتم .  لینک مربوط به نمرات سوم توی کارنامه 93 کار نمیکنه .
> اینا رو گذاشنم خب که چی؟  میخوای به چی برسی در انتها ؟ بگو بهت کمک کنم


به هیچ چیزی نمیخوام برسم
فقط مقایسه دو چیز باید با مدرک باشه
موفق باشین

----------


## gole yas

راس میگه شما کارنامه سال قبل هم بزارید تا بشه مقایسه کرد

----------


## taha taha

> راس میگه شما کارنامه سال قبل هم بزارید تا بشه مقایسه کرد


گذاشتم دیگه ! توی همین صفحه 9 !

----------


## artim

> گذاشتم دیگه ! توی همین صفحه 9 !


خو تو یه صفحه دو تا شات بگیر از دوکارنامه و دو نتیجه کنکورت
اینقدر پخش و پلا چرا

----------


## amin278

> منظور من اینه که برای این معدلا ، خیلی سخته و برای کسب رتبه سه رقمی باید درصدای در حد رتبه 2 رقمی بزنن واین کار خیلی سختیه . مسلما با تلاش هر چیزی ممکنه


درسته مثلا کسی که معدلش 16 هست با این احتساب تاثیر از کسی که معدل 20 داره 5 درصد از هر درس عقبه
حالا اگه این شخص 5 درصد تو همه دروس از شخصی که معدلش 20 هست بزنه میشه گفت رتبشون به هم نزدیک هست

----------


## sohil-20

سلام  من امسال کنکور ریاضی دادم بعد سال بعد میخام تجربی بدم .... بعد الان به نظر شما معدل به نفع من میشه یا ضررم ؟؟/

----------


## taha taha

> خو تو یه صفحه دو تا شات بگیر از دوکارنامه و دو نتیجه کنکورت
> اینقدر پخش و پلا چرا

----------


## Black

آقا فایده نداره
یه صلوات برفستین :Yahoo (1):

----------


## sina a

> این درصد و ترازی که میگین مربوط به کجاست ؟ کنکور یا آزمون های آزمایشی؟ کدوم موسسه؟


قلم چی

----------


## Black

> قلم چی


هر تست ترازی که میده فرق میکنه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## taha taha

> درسته مثلا کسی که معدلش 16 هست با این احتساب تاثیر از کسی که معدل 20 داره 5 درصد از هر درس عقبه
> حالا اگه این شخص 5 درصد تو همه دروس از شخصی که معدلش 20 هست بزنه میشه گفت رتبشون به هم نزدیک هست


به هیچ وجه اینجوری نیست !  ویژه نامه پیک سنجش رو بخونید متوجه میشید 
در همه دروس تراز نمره 16 تقریبا نصف تراز نمره 20 است .

----------


## artim

> سلام  من امسال کنکور ریاضی دادم بعد سال بعد میخام تجربی بدم .... بعد الان به نظر شما معدل به نفع من میشه یا ضررم ؟؟/


اگه معدلت خوبه نه به ضررت نیست

----------


## artim

> آقا فایده نداره
> یه صلوات برفستین


راست میگه فایده نداره
بریم

----------


## zaniar76

> 


شما منطقه چندین؟

----------


## sohil-20

> اگه معدلت خوبه نه به ضررت نیست


در دروس اختصاصی به جز شیمی بقیه درس ها فرق میکنه و فکر کنم که فقط کنکور در نظر میگیرین ...

حالا کسی که معدل براش هیچ تاثیری نداره نسبت به کسی که براش تاثیر داره ... کدام بهتره ..ممنون

----------


## taha taha

> شما منطقه چندین؟


منطقه 3

----------


## zaniar76

> منطقه 3


من که تو تخمینا زدم واسه کانون 93 اینا بودن:تخمین رتبه براساس کنکور 93 در منطقه 1 احتمالا بین 3500 تا 4000 است
تخمین رتبه براساس کنکور 93 در منطقه 2 احتمالا بین 5500 تا 6500 است
خمین رتبه براساس کنکور 93 در منطقه 3 احتمالا بین 2500 تا 3000 است
ی کم غیر معقول میرسه انقد رتبه جابجا کنه

----------


## taha taha

> من که تو تخمینا زدم واسه کانون 93 اینا بودن:تخمین رتبه براساس کنکور 93 در منطقه 1 احتمالا بین 3500 تا 4000 است
> تخمین رتبه براساس کنکور 93 در منطقه 2 احتمالا بین 5500 تا 6500 است
> خمین رتبه براساس کنکور 93 در منطقه 3 احتمالا بین 2500 تا 3000 است
> ی کم غیر معقول میرسه انقد رتبه جابجا کنه


آفرین دقیقا منم همینو میگم .. تاثیر معدل خیلی ناجوانمردانه است!

----------


## zaniar76

نمیدونم ولی امسال یه همکلاسی داشتم خرداد 93 نهایی حسابان و فیزیک و صفر زده بود که شهریور بده 20 شه بعد از مدرسه گفته بودن تاریخو واست میندازیم نیفتی تبصره منتها سیستم قبول نکرده بود و با دوتا صفر اومد کنکور داد تو کنکور درصداش خوب بودن زیر 900 لیاقتش بود دقیق نمیدونم چقد ولی رتبه ش شد 1600

----------


## artim

> در دروس اختصاصی به جز شیمی بقیه درس ها فرق میکنه و فکر کنم که فقط کنکور در نظر میگیرین ...
> 
> حالا کسی که معدل براش هیچ تاثیری نداره نسبت به کسی که براش تاثیر داره ... کدام بهتره ..ممنون



اگه نمرات بالا باشه که معلومه اونی که شرط معدل تاثیر داره
اگه پتیین نمراتش کنکور مهم تره

----------


## Saeed735

> اگه نمرات بالا باشه که معلومه اونی که شرط معدل تاثیر داره
> اگه پتیین نمراتش کنکور مهم تره


شما تخمین رتبه مثل کانون میشناسین که براساس معدل باشه؟

----------


## DR Matrix

واقعا عجیبه!!!! من تقریبا با همین درصدا ( البته یکم اختصاصیا کمتر)با معدل 16/82 شدم 14000!!!! حتماااا دیپ مجدد میگیرم دی .. داداش منطقه چند بودی؟؟

----------


## artim

> شما تخمین رتبه مثل کانون میشناسین که براساس معدل باشه؟



نه همچین چیزی نداریم

----------


## m.a_935267

من معدلم 16.70 بود ولی با درصدای خوب رتبه منطقه 3 تجربیم شد 332 ولی اگه معدلم خوب بود رتبم خیلی بهتر میشد
به هر حال میشه جبران کرد...

----------


## Saeed735

> نه همچین چیزی نداریم


من میتونم خرداد ماه دیپ مجدد بگیرم؟؟اگه بگیرم مال رشته ی ریاضیرو شرایطش چیه؟من دیپ تجربیم مال سال 91 هستش...میشه؟ریاضی که زیست نداره...اونوقت اون چی میشه؟

----------


## artim

> من میتونم خرداد ماه دیپ مجدد بگیرم؟؟اگه بگیرم مال رشته ی ریاضیرو شرایطش چیه؟من دیپ تجربیم مال سال 91 هستش...میشه؟ریاضی که زیست نداره...اونوقت اون چی میشه؟



خب حساب نمیشه درصد زیست از تو کارنامه ات فقط رتبه کنکورت ملاکه
اره میشه. باید از دبیرستان بزرگسالان اقدام کنی

----------


## Saeed735

> خب حساب نمیشه درصد زیست از تو کارنامه ات فقط رتبه کنکورت ملاکه
> اره میشه. باید از دبیرستان بزرگسالان اقدام کنی


میشه تو همین خرداد بگیرم؟اونا هزار تا ریاضی دارن....کدومش بعنوان درصد ریاضی من حساب میشه؟

----------


## artim

> میشه تو همین خرداد بگیرم؟اونا هزار تا ریاضی دارن....کدومش بعنوان درصد ریاضی من حساب میشه؟


اره میشه دی خرداد و شهریور میشه گرفت
برا 95 فقط دی میشه
حسابان

----------


## Saeed735

> اره میشه دی خرداد و شهریور میشه گرفت
> برا 95 فقط دی میشه
> حسابان


ببخشید خیلی سوال شد...
برای 95 دی حساب میشه؟چرا؟مردم دیپلم عادیشونو خرداد میگیرن...منم خرداد میگیرم تو ثبت نامم میگم دیپ ریاضی درارم...عیبی داره؟

----------


## artim

> ببخشید خیلی سوال شد...
> برای 95 دی حساب میشه؟چرا؟مردم دیپلم عادیشونو خرداد میگیرن...منم خرداد میگیرم تو ثبت نامم میگم دیپ ریاضی درارم...عیبی داره؟


خب طرف که دیپلمشو سوم میگیره سال بعد کنکور داره
شما که میخوای دیپ مجدد بگیری برا 95 تو بهمن و اسفند ثبتنام کنکور هست چطور میخوای نمره دیپلم دومتو وارد کنی وقتی خردا میخوای دیپ دوم بگیری؟؟؟؟

----------


## Saeed735

> خب طرف که دیپلمشو سوم میگه سال بعد کنکور داره
> شما که میخوای دیپ مجدد بگیری برا 95 تو بهمن و اسفند ثبتنام کنکور هست چطور میخوای نمره دیپلم دومتو وارد کنی؟؟؟؟


عه...راس میگیا...متشکرم داداش

----------


## taha taha

> ببخشید خیلی سوال شد...
> برای 95 دی حساب میشه؟چرا؟مردم دیپلم عادیشونو خرداد میگیرن...منم خرداد میگیرم تو ثبت نامم میگم دیپ ریاضی درارم...عیبی داره؟


شما که دیپلم تجربی داری نمیتونی با دیپلم ریاضی بری تجربی امتحان بدی و سیستم سنجش بر اساس کد ملیت خودش بصورت اتومات کد دیپلم تجربیتو برات صادر میکنه ..  فقط ترمیم معدل میتونی انجحام بدی

----------


## artim

> شما که دیپلم تجربی داری نمیتونی با دیپلم ریاضی بری تجربی امتحان بدی و سیستم سنجش بر اساس کد ملیت خودش بصورت اتومات کد دیپلم تجربیتو برات صادر میکنه ..  فقط ترمیم معدل میتونی انجحام بدی



کی اینو گفته؟؟
با هر دیپ نظری میتونی هر گروه ازمایشی کنکور بدی

----------


## Saeed735

> شما که دیپلم تجربی داری نمیتونی با دیپلم ریاضی بری تجربی امتحان بدی و سیستم سنجش بر اساس کد ملیت خودش بصورت اتومات کد دیپلم تجربیتو برات صادر میکنه ..  فقط ترمیم معدل میتونی انجحام بدی


ترمیم معدل که هنوز تصویب نشده؟

----------


## taha taha

> کی اینو گفته؟؟
> با هر دیپ نظری میتونی هر گروه ازمایشی کنکور بدی


بله با هر دیپلمی میشه هرگروهی امتحان دا ولی اگه دفترچه رو درست بخونید نوشته کسانیکه چند تا دیپلم دارند باید کد دیپلمی را وارد کنند که قصد دارند امتحان بدن . مثلا کسی که هم دیپلم تجربی داره و هم ریاضی اگه بخواد تجربی امتحان بده باید کد دیپلم تجربیشو وارد کنه و اگه غیر از این انجام بده تخلف کرده .. تازه خود سنجش هم متوجه میشه . امسال خیلیا که دیپلم تجربی داشتن و رفتن کاردانش گرفتن و موقع ثبت نام کد کاردانشو زدن موقعی که نتایج اومد دیدن که سوابق دیپلم تجربیشون براشون محاسبه شده ....

----------


## taha taha

> ترمیم معدل که هنوز تصویب نشده؟


برای دی ماه اجرایی میشه

----------


## artim

> بله با هر دیپلمی میشه هرگروهی امتحان دا ولی اگه دفترچه رو درست بخونید نوشته کسانیکه چند تا دیپلم دارند باید کد دیپلمی را وارد کنند که قصد دارند امتحان بدن . مثلا کسی که هم دیپلم تجربی داره و هم ریاضی اگه بخواد تجربی امتحان بده باید کد دیپلم تجربیشو وارد کنه و اگه غیر از این انجام بده تخلف کرده .. تازه خود سنجش هم متوجه میشه . امسال خیلیا که دیپلم تجربی داشتن و رفتن کاردانش گرفتن و موقع ثبت نام کد کاردانشو زدن موقعی که نتایج اومد دیدن که سوابق دیپلم تجربیشون براشون محاسبه شده ....


اره قضیه فنی و کاردانش جداست
اما شما دیپ دوم ریاضی بگیری و کنکور تجربی شرکت کنی کد سوابق تحصیلی ریاضیت رو بزنی همون دیپلم برات محاسبه میشه

----------


## taha taha

> اره قضیه فنی و کاردانش جداست
> اما شما دیپ دوم ریاضی بگیری و کنکور تجربی شرکت کنی کد سوابق تحصیلی ریاضیت رو بزنی همون دیپلم برات محاسبه میشه


بله درسته . ولی شما تخلف کردین و اگه بفهمن باهاتون برخورد میکنن . اگه سنجش نفهمه حله

----------


## artim

> بله درسته . ولی شما تخلف کردین و اگه بفهمن باهاتون برخورد میکنن . اگه سنجش نفهمه حله


نه تخلف نیست قانونیه

----------


## ayata

من یک سوال دارم من دردرس هام توکلاس خوبم وامسال معدلم18/20شد ولی ریاضیم توکلاس خوبه ولی اصلا تست نمیتونم بزنم به نظر شما رتبم خوب میشه توروخدا کمکم کنید

----------


## taha taha

> نه تخلف نیست قانونیه


یعنی شما میگین اگه کسی دیپلم اولش تجربی باشه بعد بره دیپلم ریاضی بگیره و با دیپلم ریاضی تجربی امتحان بده مشکلی نداره؟

----------


## artim

> یعنی شما میگین اگه کسی دیپلم اولش تجربی باشه بعد بره دیپلم ریاضی بگیره و با دیپلم ریاضی تجربی امتحان بده مشکلی نداره؟


نه چه مشکلی داره
کجای دفترچه گفته دیپ دوم نگیرین
اکثر مشاور ها هم توصیه میکنن

----------


## Saeed735

> برای دی ماه اجرایی میشه


مطمنی؟

----------


## taha taha

> نه چه مشکلی داره
> کجای دفترچه گفته دیپ دوم نگیرین
> اکثر مشاور ها هم توصیه میکنن


اینجایی که بولد کردم رو بخون

----------


## artim

> اینجایی که بولد کردم رو بخون



خب اینم حرف منو تایید کرده
گفته اونایی که بیش از یک دیپلم دارن کد سوابق تحصیلی دیپلم مورد نظرشونو بزنن

----------


## Yek.Doost

> اینجایی که بولد کردم رو بخون


خب آریا درست میگه
خوده سنجش هم داره تایید میکنه هر چند تا دیپلم داری هیچ ایرادی نداره و با هر کدوم دوس داری میتونی شرکت کنی

----------


## taha taha

> خب اینم حرف منو تایید کرده
> گفته اونایی که بیش از یک دیپلم دارن کد سوابق تحصیلی دیپلم مورد نظرشونو بزنن


 این یعنی اینکه اگه شما دو تا دیپلم داری و میخوای تجربی امتحان بدی باید کد دیپلم تجربی رو وارد کنی نه ریاضی ! وگرنه اگه منظورش این بود که کد هر دیپلمی که دوس داری رو وارد کنی که اصلا تبصره ای لازم نبود !

----------


## artim

> این یعنی اینکه اگه شما دو تا دیپلم داری و میخوای تجربی امتحان بدی باید کد دیپلم تجربی رو وارد کنی نه ریاضی ! وگرنه اگه منظورش این بود که کد هر دیپلمی که دوس داری رو وارد کنی که اصلا تبصره ای لازم نبود !



این تبصره رو گفته که دست رو باز بذاره و قانونی بودنش رو اثبات کنه
اگه اینجور بود طرف که دیپ ریاضی داره دیپ تجربی میگیره بعد کنکور انسانی شرکت میکنه تکلیفش چیه؟

----------


## taha taha

> این تبصره رو گفته که دست رو باز بذاره و قانونی بودنش رو اثبات کنه
> اگه اینجور بود طرف که دیپ ریاضی داره دیپ تجربی میگیره بعد کنکور انسانی شرکت میکنه تکلیفش چیه؟


اونا که تکلیفشون معلومه . چون دیپلمشون مغایرت داره هر کدوم که بخوان رو میتونن وارد کنن ولی برای کسی که میخاد بره تجربی منحصرا باید کد دیپلم تجربیشو بزنه و حق نداره با داشتن دیپلم تجربی از دیپلم ریاضیش استفاده کنه . لفظ منحصرا که آورده واسه همین ..   شما برو از سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش بپرس همینو بهت میگه

----------


## artim

> اونا که تکلیفشون معلومه . چون دیپلمشون مغایرت داره هر کدوم که بخوان رو میتونن وارد کنن ولی برای کسی که میخاد بره تجربی منحصرا باید کد دیپلم تجربیشو بزنه و حق نداره با داشتن دیپلم تجربی از دیپلم ریاضیش استفاده کنه . لفظ منحصرا که آورده واسه همین ..   شما برو از سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش بپرس همینو بهت میگه


اینهمه دارن دیپ مجدد میگیرن و استفاده میکنن
منظور اینه فردا که کد دیپلمت خورد برا دانشگاه تکلیف نوع دیپلمت مشخص باشه
اگه غیر مجاز باشه که  طرف محروم میشه از کنکور 
الان هم همه چیز اینترنتی شده اطلاعات شما ثبته تو سنجش نمیتونی مخفی کنی

----------


## dow

> اونا که تکلیفشون معلومه . چون دیپلمشون مغایرت داره هر کدوم که بخوان رو میتونن وارد کنن ولی برای کسی که میخاد بره تجربی منحصرا باید کد دیپلم تجربیشو بزنه و حق نداره با داشتن دیپلم تجربی از دیپلم ریاضیش استفاده کنه . لفظ منحصرا که آورده واسه همین ..   شما برو از سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش بپرس همینو بهت میگه


پس اینایی که دیپلم مجدد انسانی گرفتن و تجربی کنکور دادن چی میشه؟؟شما خودتون چه دیپلمی گرفتید؟چجوری اقدام کردید؟مدارک چی میخواست؟زمان ثبتنام کی هست؟

----------


## Black

> اینجایی که بولد کردم رو بخون فایل پیوست 39318


اون اسمش های لایته :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR Matrix

تو روح سنجش و تبصره های مبهمش

----------


## dow

> تو روح سنجش و تبصره های مبهمش


بهتر هستش از سیستم پاسخگوییی سنجش بپرسید تا ابهامات رفع بشه

----------


## DR Matrix

> بهتر هستش از سیستم پاسخگوییی سنجش بپرسید تا ابهامات رفع بشه


سیستم پاسخگوییشونم بدرد خودش میخوره فرض مثال پارسال خودم پرسیدم فارغ التحصیلان لیسانس آزاد هم باید واسه پزشکی روزانه شهریه بدن جواب دادن آره بعدا عکسش ثابت شد!!!

----------


## dow

من معدلم 13.94هستش.امسال کنکور دادم وحدودا 5000رتبه ام بهتر از دوستم شد که معدلش 16.5بود پس بهتر هست زیاد درگیر معدل نشید درصد های منم با اون زیاد فرق نمیکنه همیشه تو امتحانا بهترازمن بود.من علاقه ام کامپیوتر هست ولی چون تجربیم راه پیدا نکردم جز کنکور ریاضی دادن که ندادم.الانم دنبال فرهنگیانم و به پزشکی وپرستاری علاقه ای ندارم چون بیشتر میخوام کامپیوتر رو ادامه بدم تا اینکه برم پزشکی یا پرستاری دروسی که علاقه ندارم.
رفع اسپم :
دوستان تاثیر معدل با بیشترزدن تو کنکور جبران میشه البته این در صورتی هست که شما قصد مقایسه خودتون با یکی که معدلش از شما بیشار هیتش رو دارید نه اینکه بگید من اینا رو زدم کاش معدلم فلان بود بهتر می شد در اینصورت در اصل  شما مقایسه نمیکنید بلکه دارید خوزتون رو ملامت میکنید ودر اخر اگر پشت کنکوری باشید فاتحه کنکور خونده لس چون مشکلات زیادی براتون ایجاد می شود.این رو هم در نظر بگیرید همه کسانی که کنکور میدن معدلشون 20یا19نیست بیشتر معدل ها دوربر13یا12هست شایدم کم تر.
وسلام

----------


## Black

> من معدلم 13.94هستش.امسال کنکور دادم وحدودا 5000رتبه ام بهتر از دوستم شد که معدلش 16.5بود پس بهتر هست زیاد درگیر معدل نشید درصد های منم با اون زیاد فرق نمیکنه همیشه تو امتحانا بهترازمن بود.من علاقه ام کامپیوتر هست ولی چون تجربیم راه پیدا نکردم جز کنکور ریاضی دادن که ندادم.الانم دنبال فرهنگیانم و به پزشکی وپرستاری علاقه ای ندارم چون بیشتر میخوام کامپیوتر رو ادامه بدم تا اینکه برم پزشکی یا پرستاری دروسی که علاقه ندارم.
> رفع اسپم :
> دوستان تاثیر معدل با بیشترزدن تو کنکور جبران میشه البته این در صورتی هست که شما قصد مقایسه خودتون با یکی که معدلش از شما بیشار هیتش رو دارید نه اینکه بگید من اینا رو زدم کاش معدلم فلان بود بهتر می شد در اینصورت در اصل  شما مقایسه نمیکنید بلکه دارید خوزتون رو ملامت میکنید ودر اخر اگر پشت کنکوری باشید فاتحه کنکور خونده لس چون مشکلات زیادی براتون ایجاد می شود.این رو هم در نظر بگیرید همه کسانی که کنکور میدن معدلشون 20یا19نیست بیشتر معدل ها دوربر13یا12هست شایدم کم تر.
> وسلام


اینایی که بند معدلن میخوان زیر 1000 بشن
1000 نفر اولم اغلبشون بالا 19 هستن :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mahanmoonspell

من دیپلمم برای 82 هست تکلیف ما چیه؟

----------


## Black

> من دیپلمم برای 82 هست تکلیف ما چیه؟


زیر 84 فکر کنم تاثیر نداره معدل 
کنکورت 100 درصدش تاثیر داره :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mahdi1377

لطفا از عنوان مناسب برای تاپیک استفاده کنید.با تشکر 
آخه وحشتناک چیه ؟!

----------


## lily7

> زیر 84 فکر کنم تاثیر نداره معدل 
> کنکورت 100 درصدش تاثیر داره


بله دیپلم های 83 و قبل از ان فقط باید به فکر درصداشون باشن .
معدل براشون اهمیتی نداره .

----------


## آقای خاص

سخت ترین تست کنکور 95
چرا تابیک تاثیر معدل در عرض 6 ساعت 153تا ارسال داره ولی تابیک مفیدی مثلا مثل تابیک جامع رفع اشکال شیمی در عرض 6 روز  (دقت کنید  6ساعت نه. بلکه 6 روز ) فقط 46  ارسال داشته است؟

فکر می کنید با این حرفا چیزی از تاثیر معدل کم میشه؟ تنها چیزی که باعث میشه تاثیر معدل کمرنگ بشه فقط و فقط تلاش خودتونه.

----------


## hamid76

از ایجاد استرس تو بچه ها سودی میبری؟؟؟ :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## AmiR_KHD

امسال معدلتون چند شد؟؟

معدل 18.30 چطوره؟؟تو رشته ریاضی..متاسفانه فیزیکو شد 14.75...خیلی بده نه؟؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## KARGADAN.isBACK

آقای taha این کارنامه که گذاشتید با فوتوشاپ جعل کردید یا واقعیه؟ 
چجوری با فیزیک تک رقمی و ریاضی ۴۰ و شیمی ۲۰ درصدی بین ۴۵۰ هزار نفر شدید ۱۴ هزار ، تازه میگید معدلمم که خوب نبود
البته من مهندسی میخونم و از تجربی خبر ندارم ، اگه درصدا اینجوری باشه که فک کنم من نفر اول تجربی شم ! پرچم دانش آموزای ریاضی بالاست اینهمه خفنن! آخرشم میشن یه مهندس بیکار و جیره خور ولی من هنوز نفهمیدم که این دانش آموخته های تجربی که نه درصداشون بالاس و نه زیادم درس میخونن ( فقط زیست میخونن ) و میرن پزشکی چه سنگیو به سینه میزنن اینهمه مغرورن

----------


## Black

> آقای taha این کارنامه که گذاشتید با فوتوشاپ جعل کردید یا واقعیه؟ 
> چجوری با فیزیک تک رقمی و ریاضی ۴۰ و شیمی ۲۰ درصدی بین ۴۵۰ هزار نفر شدید ۱۴ هزار ، تازه میگید معدلمم که خوب نبود
> البته من مهندسی میخونم و از تجربی خبر ندارم ، اگه درصدا اینجوری باشه که فک کنم من نفر اول تجربی شم ! پرچم دانش آموزای ریاضی بالاست اینهمه خفنن! آخرشم میشن یه مهندس بیکار و جیره خور ولی من هنوز نفهمیدم که این دانش آموخته های تجربی که نه درصداشون بالاس و نه زیادم درس میخونن ( فقط زیست میخونن ) و میرن پزشکی چه سنگیو به سینه میزنن اینهمه مغرورن



pfffffffffff:D
کانون که هست دیگه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## KARGADAN.isBACK

شما جزو منطقه ۳ (مناطق محرور ) حساب میشید ؟؟؟
چجوری شدید ۲۹۰۰ منطقه !!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
یعنی تو کنکور تجربی با این درصدا میشه ۲۹۰۰ منطقه شد ؟؟؟!!!!! من که کنکور ریاضی دادم با درصدای فضایی و مثل الاغ درس خوندن تازه شدم ۳۲۰۰ منطقه ۱ .... شاید باور نکنید اینقدر درس خونده بودم شبیه کتاب ریاضی شده بودم

----------


## KARGADAN.isBACK

دمتون گرم ! واقعآ به خودم امیدوار شدم ! الان فهمیدم عجب عقلی هستم ولی خبر نداشتم ( البته منظور توهین به شما نیستا دارم کنکور تجربی رو میگم)

----------


## amin dehghan

> دمتون گرم ! واقعآ به خودم امیدوار شدم ! الان فهمیدم عجب عقلی هستم ولی خبر نداشتم ( البته منظور توهین به شما نیستا دارم کنکور تجربی رو میگم)


فکر کردی کنکور تجربی راحته؟

Sent from my LG G3

----------


## KARGADAN.isBACK

> فکر کردی کنکور تجربی راحته؟
> 
> Sent from my LG G3


شما مثل اینکه کارنامه ای که ایشون گذاشتنو نگاه نکردید
برید یه نفرم که ۲۹۰۰  منطقه ۱ یا ۲ ریاضی شده نگاه کنید متوجه میشید
تازه ما با چشم پوشی سخت تر بودن زمین تا آسمون سوالات ریاضی با تجربی رو نادیده میگیریم و اینکه ۵۰۰ هزار نفر تجربی هستند ریاضی کلش ۱۶۰ هزار نفر هم بهتون میبخشیم

----------


## Safa021

دوستان عزیز سلامخواستم دیگه این اسپم ها رفع بشهآقای پرهام رحمانی از دوستان خودشون گفتن که با معدل پایینتر و درصدی شبیه خودشون چقدر رتبشون بالا شده بودمن معدل کتبی سومم 12.56 رشته ریاضی هست و پیش رو امسال تموم کردم و میخوام سال بعد تجربی شرکت کنمبرای خودم فرض رو بر این گذاشتم که برای من 10 ماه وقت هستچون میخوام دی ماه رو دیپ تجربی بگیرم و صد البته با معدل بالای 18.5 یا 19 چون تو سال خودم برام مشکلاتی پیش اومد و معدلم کم شدیه چیز رو بهتون بگم برای کنکور 93 حدودا 550 نفر معدل 20 داشتن و خیلی ها هم بین 19 تا 20 و 18 تا 20به نظر خودم بازم تکرار میکنم به نظر خودماگر کنکور خودم رو تو سال 95 هم عالی بدم ولی باز هم خلا معدل دیپلم من حس میشهبنابراین میخوام یه دیپلم تجربی معدل بالا دی بگیرم تا توی کنکورم خلا دیپلم زیاد حس نشه و این نظر خودمه و نظر هر کس قابل احترام هستببخشید طولانی شد

----------


## Safa021

در ضمن کسی حق شرکت در کنکور تجربی و ریاضی و انسانی و هر کنکور دیگه رو با دیپلم دیگری که خودش دیپلم اون کنکور رو داره و میخواد با دیپ دیگری شرکت کنه رو نداره برای مثال من که ریاضی هستم نمیتونم برم دیپ تجربی بگیرم و توی کنکور ریاضی شرکت کنم ولی میتونم دیپ تجربی بگیرم و کنکور تجربی بدم

----------


## KARGADAN.isBACK

> دوستان عزیز سلامخواستم دیگه این اسپم ها رفع بشهآقای پرهام رحمانی از دوستان خودشون گفتن که با معدل پایینتر و درصدی شبیه خودشون چقدر رتبشون بالا شده بودمن معدل کتبی سومم 12.56 رشته ریاضی هست و پیش رو امسال تموم کردم و میخوام سال بعد تجربی شرکت کنمبرای خودم فرض رو بر این گذاشتم که برای من 10 ماه وقت هستچون میخوام دی ماه رو دیپ تجربی بگیرم و صد البته با معدل بالای 18.5 یا 19 چون تو سال خودم برام مشکلاتی پیش اومد و معدلم کم شدیه چیز رو بهتون بگم برای کنکور 93 حدودا 550 نفر معدل 20 داشتن و خیلی ها هم بین 19 تا 20 و 18 تا 20به نظر خودم بازم تکرار میکنم به نظر خودماگر کنکور خودم رو تو سال 95 هم عالی بدم ولی باز هم خلا معدل دیپلم من حس میشهبنابراین میخوام یه دیپلم تجربی معدل بالا دی بگیرم تا توی کنکورم خلا دیپلم زیاد حس نشه و این نظر خودمه و نظر هر کس قابل احترام هستببخشید طولانی شد


سلام 
من تحسینت میکنم
ولی باید حواستم جمع کنی از الانم یه نیم نگاهی به نهایی داشته باشی انشاالله که موفق باشی

----------


## Black

> در ضمن کسی حق شرکت در کنکور تجربی و ریاضی و انسانی و هر کنکور دیگه رو با دیپلم دیگری که خودش دیپلم اون کنکور رو داره و میخواد با دیپ دیگری شرکت کنه رو نداره برای مثال من که ریاضی هستم نمیتونم برم دیپ تجربی بگیرم و توی کنکور ریاضی شرکت کنم ولی میتونم دیپ تجربی بگیرم و کنکور تجربی بدم



میشه جوونمرد

----------


## Safa021

> سلام من تحسینت میکنمولی باید حواستم جمع کنی از الانم یه نیم نگاهی به نهایی داشته باشی انشاالله که موفق باشی


مرسی آره از اواسط آذر شروع میکنم برای نهایی دی ماهاما دوم و سوم و اکثر پیش رو تا آذر تموم میکنم به امید خدا و بعد از دی ماه هم 6 ماه وقت برای تموم کردن بقیه دروس پیش و مرور هستبه نظر خودم که کلی وقت دارم و میتونم کلی کار مفید انجام بدم البته با کمک خدا و تلاش زیاد خودم مرسی به هر حال

----------


## amin dehghan

> شما مثل اینکه کارنامه ای که ایشون گذاشتنو نگاه نکردید
> برید یه نفرم که ۲۹۰۰  منطقه ۱ یا ۲ ریاضی شده نگاه کنید متوجه میشید
> تازه ما با چشم پوشی سخت تر بودن زمین تا آسمون سوالات ریاضی با تجربی رو نادیده میگیریم و اینکه ۵۰۰ هزار نفر تجربی هستند ریاضی کلش ۱۶۰ هزار نفر هم بهتون میبخشیم


این که درصدهای یه رتبه سه رقمی تجربی پایینه نشان دهنده سختی کنکور هست
بدانید امسال فیزیک تجربی سخت تر از فیزیک ریاضی بود و شیمی ریاضی هم کمی سخت تر از تجربی
اما هر ساله عمومی ها را نگاه کنید رشته تجربی در کل سخت تره بخصوص ادبیات
البته منظور من از این حرفا این نبود که کنکور ریاضی اسونه بلکه این قیاس اصلا صحیح نیست

Sent from my LG G3

----------


## Safa021

> میشه جوونمرد


بله چون جز سوابق تحصیلی حساب میشه میتونی شرکت کنی ولی اگه سنجش بفهمم از دانشگاه و کنکور محرومیاون بخشی رو که دوستمون های لایت کرده برو تو صفحات قبل ببینخود سنجش منحصرا نوشته وسط جمله

----------


## Safa021

> این که درصدهای یه رتبه سه رقمی تجربی پایینه نشان دهنده سختی کنکور هستبدانید امسال فیزیک تجربی سخت تر از فیزیک ریاضی بود و شیمی ریاضی هم کمی سخت تر از تجربیاما هر ساله عمومی ها را نگاه کنید رشته تجربی در کل سخت تره بخصوص ادبیاتالبته منظور من از این حرفا این نبود که کنکور ریاضی اسونه بلکه این قیاس اصلا صحیح نیستSent from my LG G3


بله درسته امسال شیمی ما سخت تر از تجربیو فیزیک تجربی سخت تر از ما بوداما عمومی تقریبا تو تجربی سخت تره چون تجربی حدود 450 هزار نفر داوطلب داره و ریاضی حدود 180 هزار نفرو رقابت تو تجربی مثله جنگ میمونه

----------


## alifh

> بابا خدایی شما خیلی ساده این
> اینم مدرک
> 
> 
> ببینید اونجایی که نوشته 1 2 3 4  جدول بندی شده ولی در کارنامه ی اول نشده
> به ضخامت فونت و خط ها هم توجه کنید
> من تاثیر معدل رو خیلی قبول دارم  ولی کلا به برخی حرفا توجه نکنید
> 
> 
> ...


ببخشید ولی کارنامش درسته من تو کارنامم قبلا تو سایت سنجش میرفتم کارنامم شبیه دومی بود الان شبیه اولی شده شما الان برین کارنامتونو ببینید میبینید شبیه اولیه

----------


## Mr. ARAD

> بله درسته امسال شیمی ما سخت تر از تجربیو فیزیک تجربی سخت تر از ما بوداما عمومی تقریبا تو تجربی سخت تره چون تجربی حدود 450 هزار نفر داوطلب داره و ریاضی حدود 180 هزار نفرو رقابت تو تجربی مثله جنگ میمونه



رقابت تو تجربی مثله جنگ میمونه

----------


## Saeed735

استاتر عزیز ب نظرم که از این تاپیک ها نزن...روحیه ی بچه هارو کاملا میاری پایین

----------


## raha-22

نه نا امید نشید
یکی از دوستان تو همین انجمن 2تا عکس کارنماه کنکور 94 گذاشته بود
یکی با معدل 17/42 فک کنم اون یکی 19/36
رتبه اولی شده بود 1217 و دومی 1276
میشه جبران کرد

----------


## taha taha

از مدیر میخام ک این تاپیک را حذف کنند . بحث داره جنجالی میشه . هدف من یه چیزی دیگه بود..

----------


## Ritalin

> نه نا امید نشید
> یکی از دوستان تو همین انجمن 2تا عکس کارنماه کنکور 94 گذاشته بود
> یکی با معدل 17/42 فک کنم اون یکی 19/36
> رتبه اولی شده بود 1217 و دومی 1276
> میشه جبران کرد


میشه آدرس بذارید
ممنون

----------


## artim

> امسال معدلتون چند شد؟؟
> 
> معدل 18.30 چطوره؟؟تو رشته ریاضی..متاسفانه فیزیکو شد 14.75...خیلی بده نه؟؟



خوبه معدلت اره فیزیکم کمی پایینه اما میشه تو کنکور جبرانش کرد

----------


## KARGADAN.isBACK

آقا من نفهمیدم این طرح ترمیم معدل اجرایی شد یا نه ؟؟؟؟

----------


## m.a_935267

> رقابت تو تجربی مثله جنگ میمونه


اگه درست و حسابی بخونی نه جنگ نیست مثل آب خوردن میمونه!

----------


## ammir

اقا من کل تاپیک نخوندم
ولی یعنی چی زیر ۱۷ ها بی خیال زیر۵۰۰۰ بشن؟ 
من خودم ۱۶ معدلم امسال با درصدای معمولی شدم ۳۰۰۰

----------


## m.a_935267

> اقا من کل تاپیک نخوندم
> ولی یعنی چی زیر ۱۷ ها بی خیال زیر۵۰۰۰ بشن؟ 
> من خودم ۱۶ معدلم امسال با درصدای معمولی شدم ۳۰۰۰


من خودم 16 بود معدلم ولی رتبم 300 شد! بخونی میشه به حرف بقیه توجه نکن. ترازای کنکور از معدل بالاتره و میشه جبران کرد..

----------


## AmiR13

وقتی یه تاپیک‌ به این اسم میزنین به اینم توجه کنین که چند نفر رو ناامید میکنین.

بالاخره کسی که معدلش پایینه میدونه باید تلاششو بیشتر کنه ولی با این کارا به اونم استرس میدین.

بذارین بچه ها درست حسابی بخونن و فکرشون درگیر این چیا نباشه!!

----------


## Amin 95

دوستانی که میخواین تاثیر معدلو گنده کنید

شما از دسته همون آدمایی هستید که جز رو فدای کل میکنید

همونا که قرآن هم به کنایه میگه به جای سرای آخرت که آرامش ابدی وکالای حقیقیه چشمشون به خرده حطام دنیاست که فانیه

باقی رو فدای فانی میکنن

بعد کلی فلسفه بافی
با چند مثال میخوام این بحثو ختم کنم

یه نفر رو در نظر میگیریم که معدلش 20 سالی حدود 7000 تا معدل 20 تو کل رشته ها سر جمع هست

خب پس 25 درصدو کامل داره

تو حالت اول میره کنکور 80 میزنه مثلا زیستو

خب این 80 از 100 حساب نمیشه از 75 حساب میشه که اینطوری میشه 60 درصد
25 تام از قبل داشت
میشه 85 
این میشه تاثیر مثبت معدل

جالبه اگه 60 بزنه تاثیرش بیشتر میشه
60 میشه 45
و 25 هم که داره 
میشه 70

جالبه اگه همین آدم به دلایلی تنبلی کنه یا مثلا حالش بد شه و بزنه 20 درصد
بعد اعمال معدل تو کارنامش 40 درج میشه

میخوام بگم که تاثیر مثبت معدل تو درصدهای پایین کنکور تاثیر چشمگیری داره

البته منکر تاثیر خوبش در درصدای بالا نمیشم ولی 5 درصد کجا 20 درصد کجا

تو  متن بعد تاثیر معدل رو برای فردی که معدل خوبی نداره(منفی) حساب میکنیم

----------


## Amin 95

خب طبق قول بریم سر وقت تاثیر منفی معدل

از اونجا که تاثیر درس به درس میریم سر وقت کسی که مثلا زیستشو 12 شده

خب این فرد 15 درصد از 25 درصد سوابق تحصیلی نصیبش میشه

میره کنکور و 80 میزنه کم نداشتیم از این افراد پر تلاش

اون 80 طبق محاسبه میشه 60

با اون 15 درصد میکنه 75

یعنی 5 درصد تاثیر منفی 


حالا فرض کنیم 60 بزنه

میشه 45

با اون 15 میشه همون 60

یعنی همون شد

این جا تاثیر معدل خنثی عمل کرد

میگین مگه میشه

بله تو پست قبلی اون فردی که زیستش 20 بود و60 زده بود درصدش بعد اعمال معدل شد 70

ولی اینجا این دوستمون تاثیر معدل براش خنثسی عمل کرد یعنی هیچ امتیازی نمیگیره

حالا فرض کنیم بدترین حالتو 

که 20 درصد بزنه

میشه 15

با اون 15 درصد میشه 30 درصد

میگید قبول که تاثیر منفی داشته باشه
خنثی هم قبول 
ولی مگه میشه 10 درصد به نفعش بشه

منم میگم بله

پست قبلی فرد مشابه که معدل 20 داشت تاثیرش 20 درصد بود ولی این فرد فقط 10 درصد به نفعش شد یعنی به هر حال تاثیرمنفی داشته

به قول کونوسوکی ماتسوشیتا (بنیان گذار ماتسوشیتا الکتریک که محصولاتی نظیر پاناسونیک ناسیونال وتکنیکز رو ارایه میده) تو کتاب نه برای لقمه ای نان

وقتی قدمی به جلو برندارید بدان معنیست که در حال شکست خوردنید

فرد مذکورم همین مدلیه 10 درصد عقبه

تاثیر منفی که خیلی هانگرانشن همینه


در واقع سنجش این سیاستو اعمال کرده

تا رقابت رو بالای جدول

جایی که بچه ها بالای 80 میزنن اعمال کنه

وقتی یکی میاد 80 میزنه سنجش میگه تو معدلت 20 بیا جایزه 5 درصدم روش

تو یکی   اون موقع که جیک جیک مستونت بود فکر زمستونت بود  خخخ معدلت 12 به عنوان تنبیه 5 درصد کسر

این طوری صندلی ها جابه جا میشه

امیدوارم دوستان قانع شده باشند

----------


## ...Rahim...

> خب طبق قول بریم سر وقت تاثیر منفی معدل
> 
> از اونجا که تاثیر درس به درس میریم سر وقت کسی که مثلا زیستشو 12 شده
> 
> خب این فرد 15 درصد از 25 درصد سوابق تحصیلی نصیبش میشه
> 
> میره کنکور و 80 میزنه کم نداشتیم از این افراد پر تلاش
> 
> اون 80 طبق محاسبه میشه 60
> ...



داداش کلا اشتباه حساب کردی . تاثیرش درصدی نیست که میگی نمره 12 میشه 15 درصد از اون 25 درصد !
تراز حساب میشه ! که تاثیرش بیشتر از این مدلیه که شما حساب کردی ! و تو یه تاپیک دیگه توضیح داده بودن که بگردید هست من حال توضیح دادنشو ندارم  :Yahoo (76): 

ولی تاثیرش خیلی بیشتر از اینی که گفتید میشه ... چون نمره هر درس با نمره بقیه شرکت کننده ها مقایسه میشه و یه ترازی بهش تعلق میگیره که خیلی خراب میکنه کار رو

----------


## Amin 95

> داداش کلا اشتباه حساب کردی . تاثیرش درصدی نیست که میگی نمره 12 میشه 15 درصد از اون 25 درصد !
> تراز حساب میشه ! که تاثیرش بیشتر از این مدلیه که شما حساب کردی ! و تو یه تاپیک دیگه توضیح داده بودن که بگردید هست من حال توضیح دادنشو ندارم 
> 
> ولی تاثیرش خیلی بیشتر از اینی که گفتید میشه ... چون نمره هر درس با نمره بقیه شرکت کننده ها مقایسه میشه و یه ترازی بهش تعلق میگیره که خیلی خراب میکنه کار رو



اتفاقا داداش تاثیرش تو درصد اعمال میشه 
شما که حالشو نداری پس نقل قول نکن

اون چیزی که شما میگی بیشتر بر پایه حدس وگمانه والا منی که معدلم شده 18.20 و درسی مثل شیمیم شده 16.75 چطور میشه که درصد کنکورم که حولو حوش 20 باید میشد اومده 32 درصد اصلا مگه امکان داره
من چند روز با پاسخنامه چک کردم
محال بود من بیشتر از 20 درصد بشم ولی اومده 32

وقتی میخوای مخالفتی بکنی با دلیل این کارو انجام بده نه رو هوا

----------


## sis413

> داداش کلا اشتباه حساب کردی . تاثیرش درصدی نیست که میگی نمره 12 میشه 15 درصد از اون 25 درصد !
> تراز حساب میشه ! که تاثیرش بیشتر از این مدلیه که شما حساب کردی ! و تو یه تاپیک دیگه توضیح داده بودن که بگردید هست من حال توضیح دادنشو ندارم 
> 
> ولی تاثیرش خیلی بیشتر از اینی که گفتید میشه ... چون نمره هر درس با نمره بقیه شرکت کننده ها مقایسه میشه و یه ترازی بهش تعلق میگیره که خیلی خراب میکنه کار رو


اره درسته منم قبلن مث امین فکر میکردم ولی بااون تاپیک کل توهماتم به فنارفت :Yahoo (1): امین اشتباه حساب میکنه

----------


## ...Rahim...

> اتفاقا داداش تاثیرش تو درصد اعمال میشه 
> شما که حالشو نداری پس نقل قول نکن
> 
> اون چیزی که شما میگی بیشتر بر پایه حدس وگمانه والا منی که معدلم شده 18.20 و درسی مثل شیمیم شده 16.75 چطور میشه که درصد کنکورم که حولو حوش 20 باید میشد اومده 32 درصد اصلا مگه امکان داره
> من چند روز با پاسخنامه چک کردم
> محال بود من بیشتر از 20 درصد بشم ولی اومده 32
> 
> وقتی میخوای مخالفتی بکنی با دلیل این کارو انجام بده نه رو هوا


باشه من دلیل ندارم و شما درست میگی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Amin 95

> اره درسته منم قبلن مث امین فکر میکردم ولی بااون تاپیک کل توهماتم به فنارفتامین اشتباه حساب میکنه


بانو امکانش هست لینکی که توهمات شما رو به باد داد برام بفرستید

خدا رو چه دیدی شاید منم از اشتباه در اومدم

----------


## patrik

> عجب بساطی شد!  چرا به خودتون میگیرین ؟ من گفتم درصدای من توپه؟ من گفتم رتبه برترم؟ من میگم نسبت به پارسال خودم و نسبت به درصدای پارسال خودم کمتر زدم ولی بخاطر معدل رتبم بهتر شد ! حالا باز بیاین بگین هدف تخریب روحیه است .... شما که اینقد روحیه تون حساس و نخریب پذیره چرا وارد همچین بحثی میشی برادر من ؟    بحث کاملا به حاشیه رفت





> *
> دوست عزیز شما شدیدا در مقابل کلمه فهمیدن مقاومت میکنین ، 
> امیدوارم دوستان تاثیر معدل بر رتبه کنکور رو قبول کنن نه حرفای اشتباه شما رو .*





> آره دیگه کارنامه ی شما واقعیه ولی کارنامه ی دومی فوتوشاپه مگه نه؟





> بجای این حرفا اگه معدلتون داغونه خب برین دیپلم مجدد بگیرین





> درصد زیستش که کمه ...
> 
> درصد فیزیکم که خیلی کمه اگر فیزیک بالای 60 میشد صد درصد زیر 1000 بود ...





> به هیچ چیزی نمیخوام برسم
> فقط مقایسه دو چیز باید با مدرک باشه
> موفق باشین





> به هیچ وجه اینجوری نیست !  ویژه نامه پیک سنجش رو بخونید متوجه میشید 
> در همه دروس تراز نمره 16 تقریبا نصف تراز نمره 20 است .





> شما تخمین رتبه مثل کانون میشناسین که براساس معدل باشه؟





> من معدلم 16.70 بود ولی با درصدای خوب رتبه منطقه 3 تجربیم شد 332 ولی اگه معدلم خوب بود رتبم خیلی بهتر میشد
> به هر حال میشه جبران کرد...





میشه کارنامتونو بذارید؟

----------


## sis413

> بانو امکانش هست لینکی که توهمات شما رو به باد داد برام بفرستید
> 
> خدا رو چه دیدی شاید منم از اشتباه در اومدم


یافتمش صفحه دو به بعدوبخون بالا خره میزان تاثیر معدل رو کی اعلام میکنن؟

----------


## Blue.sky

> خب طبق قول بریم سر وقت تاثیر منفی معدل
> 
> از اونجا که تاثیر درس به درس میریم سر وقت کسی که مثلا زیستشو 12 شده
> 
> خب این فرد 15 درصد از 25 درصد سوابق تحصیلی نصیبش میشه
> 
> میره کنکور و 80 میزنه کم نداشتیم از این افراد پر تلاش
> 
> اون 80 طبق محاسبه میشه 60
> ...




دوست عزیز اینا چین نوشتی آخه ؟!  تاثیر معدل بر* تراز* هست نه درصد کنکور

----------


## rahaz

دینی19.25  زبان فارسی16.5    ادبیات 17.25   عربی18.75   زبان 18.25  فیزیک 14.5 شیمی 15 ریاضی18.75   زیست15   زمین15.75
معدل16.75
با نمرات چقد امیدی به سوابق هست؟
خدا رو چه دیدی اگ ترمیم معدل تصویب شد برم دوباره امت بدم؟کدوما رو؟؟
من ک هیچی از این درصدا سرم نمیشه

----------


## artim

از مشاور سنجش پرسیدم حضوری

داوطلباني كه برابر ضوابط آموزش و پرورش بيش از يك ديپلم اخذ نمود هاند براي ثبت نام در آزمون سراسري با توجه علاقمندي خودمنحصراً كد سوابق تحصيلي ديپلمي كه قصد استفاده براي ادامه تحصيل از آن را دارند، لحاظ نمايند.

اگرمنظورتان با تبصره فوق هست خوب دقت کنید کجای آن ذکر شده باید از کد دیپلم قبلی فقط استفاده شود.
اتفاقا تبصره فوق راه را باز کرده وبه شما می گوید اگر 2دیپلم دارید با هرکدام که علاقه مند هستید می توانید ثبت نام کنید.


پس با خیال راحت میتونید دیپ دوم بگیرین

----------


## artim

> دینی19.25  زبان فارسی16.5    ادبیات 17.25   عربی18.75   زبان 18.25  فیزیک 14.5 شیمی 15 ریاضی18.75   زیست15   زمین15.75
> معدل16.75
> با نمرات چقد امیدی به سوابق هست؟
> خدا رو چه دیدی اگ ترمیم معدل تصویب شد برم دوباره امت بدم؟کدوما رو؟؟
> من ک هیچی از این درصدا سرم نمیشه


درصدای اختصاصیت متوسط هست میتونی ترمیم کنی یا دیپ دوم بگیری
اگه تو کنکور بالای 70 -80 بزنی نیاز نیست به ترمیم و..

----------


## Amin 95

> دوست عزیز اینا چین نوشتی آخه ؟!  تاثیر معدل بر* تراز* هست نه درصد کنکور


چطوریه شماها بی دلیل حرف میزنید یه منبع موثق بذارید

----------


## rahaz

> درصدای اختصاصیت متوسط هست میتونی ترمیم کنی یا دیپ دوم بگیری
> اگه تو کنکور بالای 70 -80 بزنی نیاز نیست به ترمیم و..


تو کارنامه کنکور امسالم جلو درصد سوابق تمام زیر گروه ها نوشته بود برام25 اما واس کارنامه دوستم درصدا متفاوت از من بود و زیر 25 هم بودند...
این یعنی چی؟؟؟؟[emoji4] 

فرستاده شده از SM-G900FDِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Mahdiyeh313

نه خدایییش شما که این تاپیکو زدی چیو میخوای ثابت کنی؟من خیلیها رو دیدم که با معدلای زیر 17 پزشکی آوردن.حتی با معدل 11و12 هم میشه آورد.چرا یه عده کنکوری رو از اینی که هست ناامیدتر میکنی؟یه تاپیکی بزن که دعای خیرشون پشت سرت باشه نه اینکه با ناامیدکردنشون آزردشون کنی.

----------


## artim

> تو کارنامه کنکور امسالم جلو درصد سوابق تمام زیر گروه ها نوشته بود برام25 اما واس کارنامه دوستم درصدا متفاوت از من بود و زیر 25 هم بودند...
> این یعنی چی؟؟؟؟[emoji4] 
> 
> فرستاده شده از SM-G900FDِ من با Tapatalk



اون 25 یعنی 25 درصد سوابق تحصیلی شاملت میشه

----------


## rahaz

> اون 25 یعنی 25 درصد سوابق تحصیلی شاملت میشه


خب نمینویسه چقد از25 رو گرفتم؟
پس چرا واس بعضیا متفاوته؟؟
مگه واس همه 25نیست؟

فرستاده شده از SM-G900FDِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Blue.sky

> دینی19.25  زبان فارسی16.5    ادبیات 17.25   عربی18.75   زبان 18.25  فیزیک 14.5 شیمی 15 ریاضی18.75   زیست15   زمین15.75
> معدل16.75
> با نمرات چقد امیدی به سوابق هست؟
> خدا رو چه دیدی اگ ترمیم معدل تصویب شد برم دوباره امت بدم؟کدوما رو؟؟
> من ک هیچی از این درصدا سرم نمیشه



بستگی داره چه رتبه ای انتظار داشته باشین مثلا رتبه زیر 200 میخوایین تقریبا میشه گفت میانگین درصدا کنکور 75 یا بالاتر باشه .
این نمرات و همچنین درصدای کنکور تراز بندی میشن و بعد تراز نمره نهایی ضربدر 25/. و تراز رصد همان درس تو کنکور ضربدر 75/. میشه و با هم جمع میکنن تا نمره کل اون درس بدست بیاد.

----------


## artim

> خب نمینویسه چقد از25 رو گرفتم؟
> پس چرا واس بعضیا متفاوته؟؟
> مگه واس همه 25نیست؟
> 
> فرستاده شده از SM-G900FDِ من با Tapatalk


نه نمینویسه
مال بعضیا که متفاوت هست چون نوع دیپلم و گروه ازمایشی کنکورشون متفاوته

----------


## rahaz

> نه نمینویسه
> مال بعضیا که متفاوت هست چون نوع دیپلم و گروه ازمایشی کنکورشون متفاوته


پس بیخیال ترمیم شم فعلا؟؟چون فک نکنم اصلا تصویب شه...میترسم وقتمو بزارم واس این چنددرس برای امتحان بخونم آخرم تصویب نشه

----------


## artim

> پس بیخیال ترمیم شم فعلا؟؟چون فک نکنم اصلا تصویب شه...میترسم وقتمو بزارم واس این چنددرس برای امتحان بخونم آخرم تصویب نشه



اگه ترمیم اجرایی شد حتما ترمیم کن
اما اگه انقدر قوی باشی که درصدای بالا 70 بزنی نیاز نیست

----------


## simin11

> داش آریا به نظر تو فردی که معدل کتبیش 16 باشه نمیتونه رتبه ی زیر 50 شه؟اگه نمیتونه که هیچ...اگه میتونه بگو چطور میتونه؟شرایطش؟درصداش باید چطور باشه؟


به نظر من غیر ممکنه معدل 16 بتونه زیر 50 بیاره.
منطقی هم که باشیم معدل 16 اصلا پایه درسیش جوری نیست که بتونه زیر 50 بشه اصلا بدون تاثیر معدل مگه اینکه واقعا تلاش کنه و با تاثیر معدل هرچقدر هم بالا بزنی بی فایدس.

----------


## patrik

من با معدل 17 امیدی به قبولی در پزشکی و رتبه زیر 500 دارم؟ :Yahoo (19):

----------


## artim

> به نظر من غیر ممکنه معدل 16 بتونه زیر 50 بیاره.
> منطقی هم که باشیم معدل 16 اصلا پایه درسیش جوری نیست که بتونه زیر 50 بشه اصلا بدون تاثیر معدل مگه اینکه واقعا تلاش کنه و با تاثیر معدل هرچقدر هم بالا بزنی بی فایدس.


غیر ممکنی وجود نداره طرف بخونه درست و درصدای بالا 70-80 بزنه همه رو چرا نیاره کاری ندارم گذشته اش چی بوده اما غیر ممکن در کار نیست

----------


## artim

> من با معدل 17 امیدی به قبولی در پزشکی و رتبه زیر 500 دارم؟


معدل که مهم نیست اما اره چرا نشه بخونی میشه

----------


## Amin 95

> *
> دوست عزیز*



واسه کسی که دیپ انسانی داره و تجربی شرکت میکنه

چه طور تاثیر تراز میدن 
کسی که درساش جز 4 تا عمومی هیچ وجه اشتراکی نداره
 چطور میخوان واسه تغییر رشته ای ها یا دیپ مجدد ها بر مبنای تراز تاثیر بدن

مگه این جا مشاورای برجسته کنکور حضور دارن که من بخوام ازشون کسب دانش کنم

من دانشمو بر مبنای سوال از مشاورای زبده دنیای واقعی کسب میکنم
مثل شما به دنیای مجازی اکتفا نمیکنم

----------


## Amin 95

> معدل که مهم نیست اما اره چرا نشه بخونی میشه


آریا یه سوال الان میشه من برم دیپ انسانی بگیرم دیر نشده؟؟؟

من تازه فهمیدم چه نعمتیه یه جدول دیدم این لینکش الان گذاشتم تو سایت

میدونی مراحلش چیه
خواهشا اگه میدونی بگو 
یا لینک بده

----------


## patrik

> به نظر من غیر ممکنه معدل 16 بتونه زیر 50 بیاره.
> منطقی هم که باشیم معدل 16 اصلا پایه درسیش جوری نیست که بتونه زیر 50 بشه اصلا بدون تاثیر معدل مگه اینکه واقعا تلاش کنه و با تاثیر معدل هرچقدر هم بالا بزنی بی فایدس.


من نمرات کارنامه نهایی و کنکورتان را در تاپیک و پ.ب خودتان دیدم 
چطور شما با پایه بد تونستید رتبه خوب بیارید ولی ایشون با معدل 16 که زیادم بد نیس نتونه؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Amin 95

> به نظر من غیر ممکنه معدل 16 بتونه زیر 50 بیاره.
> منطقی هم که باشیم معدل 16 اصلا پایه درسیش جوری نیست که بتونه زیر 50 بشه اصلا بدون تاثیر معدل مگه اینکه واقعا تلاش کنه و با تاثیر معدل هرچقدر هم بالا بزنی بی فایدس.


سیمین وقتی سربازی با معدل 12 ریاضی پزشکی تهران قبول میشه

به نظر تو کسی که با معدل 16 نمیتونه زیر 50 شه

خواهر گلم تو که خیلی منطقی هستی

تو بهتر از من میدونی که دنیا بر پایه ریاضیات بنا نشده
که بدون استثنا باشه

دنیا شبیه درس زیسته پر از مثال نقض

----------


## Amin 95

سیمین همون طور که من میتونم با معدل نسبتا بالا کنکورو خراب کنم

همون طور که کسی با معدل 20 بالای 20000 شده

کسی هم میتونه با معدل پایین رتبه عالی بیاره همت خیلی مهم تره

----------


## artim

> آریا یه سوال الان میشه من برم دیپ انسانی بگیرم دیر نشده؟؟؟
> 
> من تازه فهمیدم چه نعمتیه یه جدول دیدم این لینکش الان گذاشتم تو سایت
> 
> میدونی مراحلش چیه
> خواهشا اگه میدونی بگو 
> یا لینک بده


واسه دی میتونی اقدام کنی از مهر ثبتنامشه
باید بری دبیرستان بزرگسالان که بعدظهر ها هستن مدارک رو بهت میگن مدارک مهم اش گواهی دیپلم قبلیت هست مبری درسایی که میخوای تطبیق میزنی و اونایی که میخوای پاس کنی مینویسی هزیتشو پرداخت میکنی
مرحله اول اینه بری بزرگسالان از اونجا اقدام کنی

----------


## 7p7

> باشه عزیز دلم خون خودتو کثیف نکن
> تو به من بگو 
> واسه کسی که دیپ انسانی داره و تجربی شرکت میکنه
> 
> چه طور تاثیر تراز میدن 
> کسی که درساش جز 4 تا عمومی هیچ وجه اشتراکی نداره
> اصلا تو که فهمیده ای بر مبنای توهمات خودت بگو چطور میخوان واسه تغییر رشته ای ها یا دیپ مجدد ها بر مبنای تراز تاثیر بدن
> 
> مگه این جا مشاورای برجسته کنکور حضور دارن که من بخوام ازشون کسب دانش کنم
> ...


آقا اينو بخون هم ميشه باديپلم ديگه شركت كرد هم تاثيير بر اساس ترازه
http://92.242.195.142/NOETDownload/D...er.ashx?id=602

----------


## Amin 95

یک مثال نقض بگم

موجودات به لحاظ لقاح 3 دستن

لقاح داخلی

لقاح خارجی

هرمافرودیت 

جالبه که تو اونایی که لقاح داخلی دارن وظیفه مراقبت با مادست ولی یه استثنا داره که این وظیفه با نره

اونم اسب دریاییه 

میبینی همه جا استثنا هست

اون هرمافرودیته جالبه

که مختص سخت پوستانه

یعنی مثلا میگو رو در نظر بگیر ترنس یا دوجنس محسوب میشه نیاز به ماده نداره
تمام بچه هاش نر به دنیا میان 
بعد با ترشح هورمونی نصفشون ماده میشن

اصلا دنیای خلقت پر استثناست

مگه نمیگن به تعداد آدما راه برای موفقیت هست

پس نمیشه گفت که کسی با معدل خاصی نمیتونه موفق بشه

هیچ قطعیتی در کار نیست


میخواهم پس با هوشمند کوشی میتوانم(سخت کوشی غلطه هوشمندانه باید کار کرد)

----------


## artim

> یک مثال نقض بگم
> 
> موجودات به لحاظ لقاح 3 دستن
> 
> لقاح داخلی
> 
> لقاح خارجی
> 
> هرمافرودیت 
> ...


گفتی دنیا مثل زیست مثال نقض داره اره مثل زیست کتاب درسی هست نه مثل رفرنس ها
موفق باشی رفیق

----------


## patrik

> بستگی داره چه رتبه ای انتظار داشته باشین مثلا رتبه زیر 200 میخوایین تقریبا میشه گفت میانگین درصدا کنکور 75 یا بالاتر باشه .
> این نمرات و همچنین درصدای کنکور تراز بندی میشن و بعد تراز نمره نهایی ضربدر 25/. و تراز رصد همان درس تو کنکور ضربدر 75/. میشه و با هم جمع میکنن تا نمره کل اون درس بدست بیاد.





> معدل که مهم نیست اما اره چرا نشه بخونی میشه


دینی19.5
زبان فارسی18
ادبیات19
عربی18.5
زبان19.75
فیزیک18.5
شیمی18.5
ریاضی20
زیست17.25

----------


## Amin 95

> گفتی دنیا مثل زیست مثال نقض داره اره مثل زیست کتاب درسی هست نه مثل رفرنس ها
> موفق باشی رفیق


منظورتو از جمله اول نگرفتم آریا یعنی چی نه مثل رفرنس ها

میشه بیشتر توضیح بدی؟

----------


## rahaz

> آقا اينو بخون هم ميشه باديپلم ديگه شركت كرد هم تاثيير بر اساس ترازه
> http://92.242.195.142/NOETDownload/D...er.ashx?id=602


شما میدونی چطور خودمون نمره سابقه تحصیلی رو بدست بیاریم؟

فرستاده شده از SM-G900FDِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## artim

> منظورتو از جمله اول نگرفتم آریا یعنی چی نه مثل رفرنس ها
> 
> میشه بیشتر توضیح بدی؟



رفنرس مثل کمپبل

----------


## artim

> دینی19.5
> زبان فارسی18
> ادبیات19
> عربی18.5
> زبان19.75
> فیزیک18.5
> شیمی18.5
> ریاضی20
> زیست17.25



خوبه میتونی رتبه خوب بیاری نیاز به دیپ دوم هم نیست

----------


## Ritalin

[QUOTE=artim;570611]از مشاور سنجش پرسیدم حضوری

داوطلباني كه برابر ضوابط آموزش و پرورش بيش از يك ديپلم اخذ نمود هاند براي ثبت نام در آزمون سراسري با توجه علاقمندي خودمنحصراً كد سوابق تحصيلي ديپلمي كه قصد استفاده براي ادامه تحصيل از آن را دارند، لحاظ نمايند.

اگرمنظورتان با تبصره فوق هست خوب دقت کنید کجای آن ذکر شده باید از کد دیپلم قبلی فقط استفاده شود.
اتفاقا تبصره فوق راه را باز کرده وبه شما می گوید اگر 2دیپلم دارید با هرکدام که علاقه مند هستید می توانید ثبت نام کنید.


پس با خیال راحت میتونید دیپ دوم بگیرین[/QUOTE

خیلی ممنون .
از نگرانی بزرگی نجاتم دادید همش فکر میکردم سنجش به دیپلم دوم که انسانی برای کنکور تجربی گیر میده و میگه با همون دیپ تجربیت باید ثبت نام کنی ولی این طوری دیگه مطمئن شدم که میشه از دیپلم انسانیم استفاده کنم.

----------


## 7p7

> شما میدونی چطور خودمون نمره سابقه تحصیلی رو بدست بیاریم؟
> 
> فرستاده شده از SM-G900FDِ من با Tapatalk


معلومه كه نه ، خود سازمان سنجش هم نميدونه ، با كامپيوتر حساب ميشه چون بستگي به همه داطلبا داره

----------


## patrik

> خوبه میتونی رتبه خوب بیاری نیاز به دیپ دوم هم نیست


ببخشید این نمره نهایی نیس این نمره با مستمرم جمع شده 
نهاییا اینا هستن 
من اشتباه نوشتم براتون

دینی 19.5
زبان فارسی 16.5
ادبیات18
عربی17.75
زبان 19.5
فیزیک17.5
شیمی 17.75
ریاضی20
زیست16
زمین 15.5

----------


## rahaz

> خوبه میتونی رتبه خوب بیاری نیاز به دیپ دوم هم نیست


واای میدونم اینجا جاش نیست بپرسم اما خو میپرسم
خب برادر جان  من در درس زیست چگونه هوشمندانه عمل کنم؟؟؟؟اخه باید نمره امم جبران شه با درصد بالا

فرستاده شده از SM-G900FDِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Blue.sky

> واسه کسی که دیپ انسانی داره و تجربی شرکت میکنه
> 
> چه طور تاثیر تراز میدن 
> کسی که درساش جز 4 تا عمومی هیچ وجه اشتراکی نداره
>  چطور میخوان واسه تغییر رشته ای ها یا دیپ مجدد ها بر مبنای تراز تاثیر بدن
> 
> مگه این جا مشاورای برجسته کنکور حضور دارن که من بخوام ازشون کسب دانش کنم
> 
> من دانشمو بر مبنای سوال از مشاورای زبده دنیای واقعی کسب میکنم
> مثل شما به دنیای مجازی اکتفا نمیکنم



هر وقت تونستین ذهن خودتون رو از مزخرفات اون مشاور زبده خالی کنین توضیح میدم .
واقعا از مشاورای زبده اینارو شنیدین ؟!  حداقل اسم اون مشاور رو بگین تا بقیه تو تله اون بی انصافی که هر ساله چندین نفرو با حرفهای مزخرفش بدبخت میکنه نیفتن .

*دوست عزیز من ادعایی ندارم اینجا کسایی هستن که به همه مشاوره میدن اگه از این اشخاص بپرسین کسی که دیپلم ریاضی داره و تجربی شرکت میکنه دروس مشترک مثه عمومی ها و شیمی و فیزیک و حسابان چند درصد تاثیر داره خواهد گفت : 18.1 درصد و اینطور توضیح خواهد داد که 82 درصد درسی مثل شیمی ماله کنکورت هست و 18 درصد ماله نمره نهایی !!!!
یعنی فرض کن این شخص که این حرف اشتباه رو میزنه از مشاورای این سایت حساب میشه حالا تو بقیه رو ...

*

----------


## Amin 95

> رفنرس مثل کمپبل


آها فهمیدم یعنی منظروت اینه برای حرفم رفرنس بذارم؟

----------


## biology115

سلام بچه ها خسته نباشین
به نظر شما معدل پایین روی درصد کنکور تاثیر منفی میذاره یا نه؟
این سوال یکی از بچه ها بوده/

----------


## Amin 95

آریا به نظرت با اینا نیاز به دیپ مجدده

ادبیات 19
عربی 19
دینی 19.5
زبان19
ریاضی 18.30
زمین 18.75
زیست17.50
شیمی 16.75
فیزیک 17

----------


## m.a_935267

> به نظر من غیر ممکنه معدل 16 بتونه زیر 50 بیاره.
> منطقی هم که باشیم معدل 16 اصلا پایه درسیش جوری نیست که بتونه زیر 50 بشه اصلا بدون تاثیر معدل مگه اینکه واقعا تلاش کنه و با تاثیر معدل هرچقدر هم بالا بزنی بی فایدس.


ازین حرفتون خوشم نیومد! :Yahoo (75): 
شاید یک مشکلی واسه طرف پیش اومده یا سهل انگاری کرده معدل شده 16!
اصلا حرفتون درست نیست! 
شما که ایشالله پزشک میشی و به حقت میرسی. لطفا نیا اینجا امید بچه هارو نقش بر آب نکن!
به نظر من تاثیر معدل نامردیه و حتی اگه من 20 بودم بازم همین حرفو میزدم!
این کارنامه من واسه اثبات اینکه میشه با معدل 16 رتبه خوب آورد:

----------


## Amin 95

> هر وقت تونستین ذهن خودتون رو از مزخرفات اون مشاور زبده خالی کنین توضیح میدم .
> واقعا از مشاورای زبده اینا شنیدین ؟!  حداقل اسم اون مشاور رو بگین تا بقیه تو تله اون بی انصافی که هر ساله چندین نفرو با حرفهای مزخرفش بدبخت میکنه نیفتن .
> 
> *دوست عزیز من ادعایی ندارم اینجا کسایی هستن که به همه مشاوره میدن اگه از این اشخاص بپرسین کسی که دیپلم ریاضی داره و تجربی شرکت میکنه دروس مشترک مثه عمومی ها و شیمی و فیزیک و حسابان چند درصد تاثیر داره خواهد گفت : 18.1 درصد و اینطور توضیح خواهد داد که 82 درصد درسی مثل شیمی ماله کنکورت هست و 18 درصد ماله نمره نهایی !!!!
> یعنی فرض کن این شخص که این حرف اشتباه رو میزنه از مشاورای این سایت حساب میشه حالا تو بقیه رو ...
> 
> *


اختراعی

زندگانی 

سعیدی

قاسمی

مزاری

میزاده

سلمانی

پیرایش

محمدی

دوتای آخری پشتیبان مشاورن

باز هم اسم ببرم

نمیدونم والا شایدم حق با شماست

----------


## 7p7

> اختراعی
> 
> زندگانی 
> 
> سعیدی
> 
> قاسمی
> 
> مزاری
> ...





> هر وقت تونستین ذهن خودتون رو از مزخرفات اون مشاور زبده خالی کنین توضیح میدم .
> واقعا از مشاورای زبده اینارو شنیدین ؟!  حداقل اسم اون مشاور رو بگین تا بقیه تو تله اون بی انصافی که هر ساله چندین نفرو با حرفهای مزخرفش بدبخت میکنه نیفتن .
> 
> *دوست عزیز من ادعایی ندارم اینجا کسایی هستن که به همه مشاوره میدن اگه از این اشخاص بپرسین کسی که دیپلم ریاضی داره و تجربی شرکت میکنه دروس مشترک مثه عمومی ها و شیمی و فیزیک و حسابان چند درصد تاثیر داره خواهد گفت : 18.1 درصد و اینطور توضیح خواهد داد که 82 درصد درسی مثل شیمی ماله کنکورت هست و 18 درصد ماله نمره نهایی !!!!
> یعنی فرض کن این شخص که این حرف اشتباه رو میزنه از مشاورای این سایت حساب میشه حالا تو بقیه رو ...
> 
> *


والا اگه اينو بخونين همه ي اين چيزارو نوشته 
http://92.242.195.142/NOETDownload/D...er.ashx?id=602

----------


## m.a_935267

> به نظر من غیر ممکنه معدل 16 بتونه زیر 50 بیاره.
> منطقی هم که باشیم معدل 16 اصلا پایه درسیش جوری نیست که بتونه زیر 50 بشه اصلا بدون تاثیر معدل مگه اینکه واقعا تلاش کنه و با تاثیر معدل هرچقدر هم بالا بزنی بی فایدس.


اینم کارنامه سنجش آخر من با معدل 16!
آیا من غیر ممکن بوده زیر 50 بیارم؟؟ آیا نامردیه من پزشکی بخونم؟؟

اینم کارنامه کنکور: (پست قبلی)

----------


## Amin 95

تاثیر معدل فاجعست
سالی که من دیپ گرفتم(90 الان دانشجوام در شرف انصراف) 

حوزه ما امن ترین حوزه مشهد معرفی شد ههه

ناحیه 6 مشهد

جالبه من از خنده روده بر شدم وقتی ناظممون این حرفو زد

میدونین چیه من بعد امتحان دینی حالم خیلی بد شد یه بیماری آلرژیک
که دکتر گفت فصلیه و تا اواخر مرداد کله پام کرد
نه قبلش نه بعدش این بلا سرم نیومده بود ودیگه هم نیومد

ولی باعث شد کاملا بی حال بشم و دیگه توانمو از دست بدم معلم شیمیم میگفت 20 تو قطعیه ولی وقتی دید 16.75 شدم از تعجب نزدیک بود شاخ در بیاره
چون هیچی نتونستم بخونم

و در حالی که همه ازم توقع 20 نهایی داشتن 18.20 شدم واسه من معادله 10 این معدل

آیا همچین فاکتوری رو لحاظ میکنن 

مسلمه نه البته تو کنکورم ممکنه این مشکل پیش بیاد ولی خب کنکور میگی یه سال میمونی ولی مگه میشه دیپ مجدد تجربی گرفت نه 
بابت همینه ظلمه تاثیر معدل

----------


## Blue.sky

> اختراعی
> 
> زندگانی 
> 
> سعیدی
> 
> قاسمی
> 
> مزاری
> ...


*

دوست عزیز در مقابل حرف درست بدون فک کردن و تحقیق کردن مقاومت نکنین مشاورای زیادی هستن که افراد بی اطلاع مثل امثال ... جیبشون رو پر میکنن و بهشون شهرت و مقام مشاور اعظمی ! میدن در حالی که در پست قبل هم گفتم اصلا اطلاعات کاملی ندارن .
**پس لطفا واقع بین باشیم*

----------


## Amin 95

در مورد امن ترین حوزه نهایی مشهد سال 90 اینو بگم

که چنان تقلبی بود که اون سرش ناپیدا

من عادتم این بود که اول تو پرسش نامه بنویسم جوابا رو بعد وارد پاسخ نامه کنم

بعد یکی از دوستام(کلاس ما داخل یه اتاق بودن همه) برگشت برگه پرشس نامه رو که کنارم بود با چنان سرعتی برداشت که یه لحظه یاد مرحوم اینشتین کردم

گفتم کجایی عزیز
که ببینی بشر به سرعت مافوق نور دست پیدا کرده ونظریه نسبیتت در شرف تحققه والا

چیزی هم نمیتونستم بگم

----------


## artim

> آها فهمیدم یعنی منظروت اینه برای حرفم رفرنس بذارم؟



نه منظورم اینه که زندگی مثل کتاب زیسته کتاب درسیه که نقض داره نه مثل رفرنس کمپبل

----------


## MohadeseH_M5R

سلام

به درخواست استارتر

تایپیک بسته :Yahoo (21):

----------


## m.a_935267

*سلام
جدیدا دیده شده افرادی میگن با معدل پایین محاله رشته های خوب قبول شد و رتبه خوب آورد و...

وظیفه دیدم به عنوان کسی که معدل 16.70 ریاضی بود ولی تونست در رشته تجربی 94 رتبه 332 منطقه 3 رو کسب کنه بیام و بگم:
1-خواستن توانستن است...
2-افرادی که معدل پایین دارن هم میتونن لیاقت پزشک شدن رو داشته باشن...

کارنامه کنکور و سوابق تحصیلی:



کارنامه سنجش مرحله 4 سال 94(جهت اثبات حق تحصیل در رشته های پزشکی با معدل کم!):
*

----------

